# Mitos Climáticos - Apresentação



## Minho (10 Nov 2006 às 22:32)

Viva!

Após ter contactado o Professor Rui Moura autor do blog *Mitos Climáticos*, recebi uma resposta positiva ao convite para participar no fórum. No entanto, por falta de tempo, pediu-me o Prof. Rui Moura que deixasse aqui o registo de como acha interessante e aprecia o forum *MeteoPT* e a promessa de poder vir a participar no fórum MeteoPT.
Enquanto o Professor Rui Moura não se registar no fórum deixo aqui uma entrevista sua: http://www.algebrica.pt/Aredirect.asp?PID=24&RED=67

Professor Rui Moura: aguardamos com entusiasmo a sua futura participação.


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Nov 2006 às 00:05)

Que seja bem vindo pois  , quantos mais profissionais e entendidos, a sério, por aqui estiverem, melhor e mais enriquecido ficará o fórum, o que realmente deve acabar, são os blackouts periódicos aqui, e aproveito para passar esta mensagem ao Fil, pois até hoje ele não aceitou a ajuda de todos, não entendo muito bem o porquê , mas achava melhor pagar-se por algo muito bom, do que por algo apenas razoável. A equação é fácil, se há vontade de levar este projecto a sério, com pés para andar, e poder ser um local de referencia para a meteorologia e climatologia portuguesa, há que dotá-lo de qualidade e solidez, se isso existir, os bons profissionais mais tarde ou mais cedo aparecem, pois terão todo o interesse e gosto em expor o seu pensar e porque não, beber dos assuntos que aqui se abordam, mais que não seja das nossas observações e dados, que por si só têm um valor muito importante para esta área disciplinar que é a meteorologia e a climatologia.
Da entrevista que o Prof. Rui Moura deu ao Grupo Algébrica, na rubrica "De frente", gostei em especial deste excerto, - 





> _"São os AMP (Anticiclones Móveis Polares) que iniciam as glaciações e as terminam. Nos períodos interglaciários, como o que vivemos, responsabilizam-se pela irregularidade do tempo e do clima que conhece curtos períodos de estabilidade conhecidos como óptimos climáticos. Nos nossos dias eles estão a preparar a próxima glaciação que pode ocorrer mais depressa do que se imagina. De facto, as mal designadas “alterações climáticas” não são mais do que as premissas da primeira fase de uma glaciação. Temos de guardar as devidas proporções pois a escala temporal do clima não se conforma com a duração da vida dos humanos."_



Acho que o LUPER tb vai gostar  

Já agora obrigado Minho por ajudares a enriquecer o nosso fórum.  *Minho a presidente!!!!!*


----------



## tozequio (11 Nov 2006 às 01:21)

Ontem à noite também me deu a ideia de contactar o professor Rui Moura para o informar da existência do fórum, isto é o que se chama uma verdadeira coincidência.   Em princípio a partir deste fim de semana, depois de acertados uns "pequenos retoques", o Professor vai começar a participar no fórum


----------



## LUPER (11 Nov 2006 às 08:22)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Que seja bem vindo pois  , quantos mais profissionais e entendidos, a sério, por aqui estiverem, melhor e mais enriquecido ficará o fórum, o que realmente deve acabar, são os blackouts periódicos aqui, e aproveito para passar esta mensagem ao Fil, pois até hoje ele não aceitou a ajuda de todos, não entendo muito bem o porquê , mas achava melhor pagar-se por algo muito bom, do que por algo apenas razoável. A equação é fácil, se há vontade de levar este projecto a sério, com pés para andar, e poder ser um local de referencia para a meteorologia e climatologia portuguesa, há que dotá-lo de qualidade e solidez, se isso existir, os bons profissionais mais tarde ou mais cedo aparecem, pois terão todo o interesse e gosto em expor o seu pensar e porque não, beber dos assuntos que aqui se abordam, mais que não seja das nossas observações e dados, que por si só têm um valor muito importante para esta área disciplinar que é a meteorologia e a climatologia.
> Da entrevista que o Prof. Rui Moura deu ao Grupo Algébrica, na rubrica "De frente", gostei em especial deste excerto, -
> 
> Acho que o LUPER tb vai gostar
> ...




O LUPER é um grande admirador do Prof Rui Moura, todos os dias vou ao seu blog e é com grande entusiasmo que lê os seus fabulosos textos. É com grande alegria que vejo a possivel participação de alguem tão entendido na materia.   

Este forum um dia ainda há-de ser uma grande referência a nivel nacional, e cá estaremos todos para assistir a esta fabulosa e espetacular mudança climática que nós atravessamos.


----------



## dj_alex (11 Nov 2006 às 15:53)

Boas!!

O professor Rui Moura dá aulas em que universidade e a que disciplinas ???


----------



## Rui G. Moura (11 Nov 2006 às 17:59)

Aceitei de muito bom grado participar neste Fórum pois foi através de fóruns internacionais que fui aprendendo alguma coisa de climatologia. Para sossego do dj_Alex já não tenho idade para dar aulas. Dei aulas no Instituto Superior Técnico mas de Electrotecnia, Medidas Eléctricas e Alta Tensão. Agora estou reformado. Já pedi ao António Oliveira e ao Vasco Castro para não me tratarem por Prof. Sou apenas Rui G. Moura (o G. é importante porque existem muitos Rui Moura, a começar pelo meu filho). Já tinha escrito uma extensa mensagem  de apresentação (em que já falava no anticiclone dos Açores) mas carreguei em quaisquer teclas do teclado que me destruiram o texto. Como tenho de sair, continuo a conversa logo que possível. Até logo. RGM


----------



## tozequio (11 Nov 2006 às 18:02)

Rui G. Moura disse:


> Aceitei de muito bom grado participar neste Fórum pois foi através de fóruns internacionais que fui aprendendo alguma coisa de climatologia. Para sossego do dj_Alex já não tenho idade para dar aulas. Dei aulas no Instituto Superior Técnico mas de Electrotecnia, Medidas Eléctricas e Alta Tensão. Agora estou reformado. Já pedi ao António Oliveira e ao Vasco Castro para não me tratarem por Prof. Sou apenas Rui G. Moura (o G. é importante porque existem muitos Rui Moura, a começar pelo meu filho). Já tinha escrito uma extensa mensagem  de apresentação (em que já falava no anticiclone dos Açores) mas carreguei em quaisquer teclas do teclado que me destruiram o texto. Como tenho de sair, continuo a conversa logo que possível. Até logo. RGM



Seja muito bem-vindo


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 18:03)

Bem-vindo Rui  
Vais ver que isto aprende-se num instante


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Nov 2006 às 19:14)

Rui G. Moura disse:


> Aceitei de muito bom grado participar neste Fórum pois foi através de fóruns internacionais que fui aprendendo alguma coisa de climatologia. Para sossego do dj_Alex já não tenho idade para dar aulas. Dei aulas no Instituto Superior Técnico mas de Electrotecnia, Medidas Eléctricas e Alta Tensão. Agora estou reformado. Já pedi ao António Oliveira e ao Vasco Castro para não me tratarem por Prof. Sou apenas Rui G. Moura (o G. é importante porque existem muitos Rui Moura, a começar pelo meu filho). Já tinha escrito uma extensa mensagem  de apresentação (em que já falava no anticiclone dos Açores) mas carreguei em quaisquer teclas do teclado que me destruiram o texto. Como tenho de sair, continuo a conversa logo que possível. Até logo. RGM




Pois seja muito bem-vindo, Prof. Rui G. Moura  , e desde já seguindo a sua vontade, permita-me que o trate apenas por Rui G. Moura. Sendo o mais recente membro deste fórum é curiosamente também o único a quem conheço o rosto (pela foto da sua entrevista) .

Do que ultimamente tenho lido, no seu blog, concordo com muitas coisas mas outras tb discordo, em particular com a sua posição de não aceitação da influência do homem nas alterações do clima, numa outra altura terei todo o prazer em abordar esta questão consigo, porque como você mesmo já referiu o que é o clima?   
Obrigado por se dignar a participar num fórum onde maioritariamente somos amadores, ou apenas simpatizantes, como eu, nesta área tão bela e fascinante da meteorologia e da climatologia.
Como já deve saber gente com formação por aqui, apenas o Seringador (nosso moderador e grande investigador na área das teleconexões, que tem feito um trabalho louvável , na previsão meteorológica a longo prazo, espero que algum dia este país lhe dê o seu devido valor, pois já aqui mostrou muitas vezes que é um valor a ter em conta neste fascinante mundo do meteo ; o dj_alex (colega seu, uma vez que também é climatologista e outro dos pilares do verdadeiro saber neste fórum. Por ser abertamente um simpatizante do nosso IM, acaba por levar muitas vezes por tabela . É mais reservado nas suas previsões, mas ele é climatologista e como tal gosta mais de fazer análises à _posteriori_) e o Lord_Of_The_Weather (com formação superior militar na área da meteorologia, de quem pouco ou nada conheço). E que me desculpem se me esqueço de mais alguém )


----------



## Rui G. Moura (11 Nov 2006 às 19:45)

Continuando a conversa da minha apresentação. Fiz a minha travessia profissional no sector da electricidade (Repartidor Nacional da Cargas, Despacho da Rede Primária, Companhia Nacional de Electricidade, Companhia Portuguesa de Electricidade e Electricidade de Portugal). Com a abertura dos mestrados, frequentei no Instituto Superior de Economia o primeiro sobre Economia, Energia e Ambiente. Foram especialmente úteis dois módulos: Modelação e Epistemologia. O último serviu para concluir que “só sei que nada sei e mesmo disso tenho dúvidas”, ou seja para me precaver contra os trapalhões da ciência. O primeiro para conhecer por dentro e por fora os limites dos modelos. Serviu ainda para, dado o meu aproveitamento escolar, ser requisitado por escolha do governo de então para ir trabalhar para Bruxelas. Dentro da Comissão das Comunidades Europeias tive oportunidade de começar a duvidar dos fundamentos do tema que despontava: «global warming» e a «climate change». De regresso a Portugal fui trabalhar para o Plano Energético Nacional. Aí abordei pela primeira vez em Portugal a ligação das emissões e da energia. Tive contactos profissionais com: Engº João Gonçalves, actual Presidente do Instituto do Ambiente, Profº Júlia Seixas, responsável pela realização do PNAC (Plano Nacional sobre as Alterações Climáticas), Profº Álvaro Martins, idem (já o conhecia do mestrado no ISE) e outros técnicos do sector do Ambiente que entretanto subiram a governantes. Resumindo, esta trajectória conduziu-me a uma grande dúvida: “Será que as «alterações climáticas» e o «aquecimento global» são o que estes senhores andam a afirmar, tanto mais que não se lhes reconhece competência no domínio da climatologia?” Eles são engenheiros químico (JG), do ambiente (JS) e economista (AM). Assim que me reformei, mergulhei a fundo na meteorologia e climatologia (acho que cada vez menos se justifica uma separação destas matérias, mas enfim). Naveguei pela web, passei horas em fóruns – franceses e americanos, especialmente – estudei as matérias de um mestrado canadiano (muito interessante), etc. Estive quase a concluir que a «global warming» e a «climate change» eram verdadeiras. Mas que a estratégia do Protocolo de Quioto estava errada (tese do pai do aquecimento global, James E. Hansen, a quem comecei por dar o benefício da dúvida. Até que um finlandês, hoje retirado (contrariamente ao vosso caso, nalguns fóruns internacionais são reformados quem mais participa), começou por me abrir os olhos quando eu lhe disse que o Hansen (que é um manda chuva da NASA) tinha razão. Aconselhou-me a leitura de certos artigos e livros. Qual não é a minha surpresa quando encontro um livro que refuta, cientificamente, todo este edifício téorico do «GW» e «CC». Escrevi ao autor, ele enviou-me artigos, aprofundei os meus estudos e conclui, com ele: “isto é a maior impostura científica de todos os tempos!”
A conversa já vai longa mas serviu para me apresentar. Para começar a nossa troca de opiniões, deixo-vos os seguintes enigmas para resolver: “Qual é a génese do anticiclone dos Açores?”, “Porque será que umas vezes ele ‘enche’ e outras ele ‘esvazia’?” “Qual é o significado físico do conhecido, e já lido neste fórum, índice NAO (North Atlantic Oscilation)?” “Porque será que o NAO umas vezes sobe e outras baixa?” Cada um deste enigmas dá pano para mangas. Mas que mangas…
Boa noite e até à próxima. RGM


----------



## LUPER (12 Nov 2006 às 10:17)

Rui G. Moura disse:


> Continuando a conversa da minha apresentação. Fiz a minha travessia profissional no sector da electricidade (Repartidor Nacional da Cargas, Despacho da Rede Primária, Companhia Nacional de Electricidade, Companhia Portuguesa de Electricidade e Electricidade de Portugal). Com a abertura dos mestrados, frequentei no Instituto Superior de Economia o primeiro sobre Economia, Energia e Ambiente. Foram especialmente úteis dois módulos: Modelação e Epistemologia. O último serviu para concluir que “só sei que nada sei e mesmo disso tenho dúvidas”, ou seja para me precaver contra os trapalhões da ciência. O primeiro para conhecer por dentro e por fora os limites dos modelos. Serviu ainda para, dado o meu aproveitamento escolar, ser requisitado por escolha do governo de então para ir trabalhar para Bruxelas. Dentro da Comissão das Comunidades Europeias tive oportunidade de começar a duvidar dos fundamentos do tema que despontava: «global warming» e a «climate change». De regresso a Portugal fui trabalhar para o Plano Energético Nacional. Aí abordei pela primeira vez em Portugal a ligação das emissões e da energia. Tive contactos profissionais com: Engº João Gonçalves, actual Presidente do Instituto do Ambiente, Profº Júlia Seixas, responsável pela realização do PNAC (Plano Nacional sobre as Alterações Climáticas), Profº Álvaro Martins, idem (já o conhecia do mestrado no ISE) e outros técnicos do sector do Ambiente que entretanto subiram a governantes. Resumindo, esta trajectória conduziu-me a uma grande dúvida: “Será que as «alterações climáticas» e o «aquecimento global» são o que estes senhores andam a afirmar, tanto mais que não se lhes reconhece competência no domínio da climatologia?” Eles são engenheiros químico (JG), do ambiente (JS) e economista (AM). Assim que me reformei, mergulhei a fundo na meteorologia e climatologia (acho que cada vez menos se justifica uma separação destas matérias, mas enfim). Naveguei pela web, passei horas em fóruns – franceses e americanos, especialmente – estudei as matérias de um mestrado canadiano (muito interessante), etc. Estive quase a concluir que a «global warming» e a «climate change» eram verdadeiras. Mas que a estratégia do Protocolo de Quioto estava errada (tese do pai do aquecimento global, James E. Hansen, a quem comecei por dar o benefício da dúvida. Até que um finlandês, hoje retirado (contrariamente ao vosso caso, nalguns fóruns internacionais são reformados quem mais participa), começou por me abrir os olhos quando eu lhe disse que o Hansen (que é um manda chuva da NASA) tinha razão. Aconselhou-me a leitura de certos artigos e livros. Qual não é a minha surpresa quando encontro um livro que refuta, cientificamente, todo este edifício téorico do «GW» e «CC». Escrevi ao autor, ele enviou-me artigos, aprofundei os meus estudos e conclui, com ele: “isto é a maior impostura científica de todos os tempos!”
> A conversa já vai longa mas serviu para me apresentar. Para começar a nossa troca de opiniões, deixo-vos os seguintes enigmas para resolver: “Qual é a génese do anticiclone dos Açores?”, “Porque será que umas vezes ele ‘enche’ e outras ele ‘esvazia’?” “Qual é o significado físico do conhecido, e já lido neste fórum, índice NAO (North Atlantic Oscilation)?” “Porque será que o NAO umas vezes sobe e outras baixa?” Cada um deste enigmas dá pano para mangas. Mas que mangas…
> Boa noite e até à próxima. RGM




Rui G. Moura seja muito bem vindo. É uma enorme satisfação termos mais um colega que refuta o maior embuste de todos os tempos. O poder dos medias é enorme sobre a mentalidade e pensamento das massas. Estamos a entrar na estação fria e alguns records serão batidos ou igualados novamente este ano e os media simplesmente não irão interrogar-se sobre esses factos, será tudo obra do aquecimento, nem que caia novamente neve nas nossas praias.


----------



## Iceberg (12 Nov 2006 às 10:40)

Rui Moura, bem-vindo.

O nosso forum acabou de dar mais um salto qualitativo, com a sua entrada nesta família.

Curiosamente, há uns tempos atrás, visitei o seu blog, julgo que o descobri por mero acaso, já não me recordo bem ...

Entretanto, os seus relatos da cimeira de Estocolmo, são muito interessantes e permitem-nos estar a par das mais recentes intervenções nesta matéria a nível internacional.

De facto, também sou dos que partilham a ideia de que estas oscilações climatéricas a que temos assistido, mais não são do que os pressupostos iniciais de entrada num novo padrão climático, com características de tempo mais frio, levando-nos num futuro mais ou menos distante a uma nova glaciação.

O que eu acho é que a intervenção do Homem, com o consequente aquecimento do planeta (os dados não enganam) estão a atrasar esse processo natural. Provavelmente se estivéssemos há 2.000 anos atrás, talvez já seria possível presenciar um arrefecimento real do planeta. Mas a crescente industrialização veio atrasar todo este processo.


----------



## duncan (12 Nov 2006 às 16:51)

iceberg disse:


> Rui Moura, bem-vindo.
> 
> O nosso forum acabou de dar mais um salto qualitativo, com a sua entrada nesta família.
> 
> ...



olá, há uns anos atrás tambem ouvi o professor A.Azevedo a defender esse atraso para a nova glaciação,na altura fiquei um pouco céptico.Mas hoje já estou aceitar melhor,porque sei que existem grandes cientistas como R. Moura a defenderem essa teoria, e que nos deram ter uma melhor  visao acerca das alteraçoes climáticas,agora quando será que se vai verificar a aproximaçao do frio 6,10,  0u 100 anos??


----------



## ACalado (12 Nov 2006 às 18:12)

Rui G. Moura disse:


> Aceitei de muito bom grado participar neste Fórum pois foi através de fóruns internacionais que fui aprendendo alguma coisa de climatologia. Para sossego do dj_Alex já não tenho idade para dar aulas. Dei aulas no Instituto Superior Técnico mas de Electrotecnia, Medidas Eléctricas e Alta Tensão. Agora estou reformado. Já pedi ao António Oliveira e ao Vasco Castro para não me tratarem por Prof. Sou apenas Rui G. Moura (o G. é importante porque existem muitos Rui Moura, a começar pelo meu filho). Já tinha escrito uma extensa mensagem  de apresentação (em que já falava no anticiclone dos Açores) mas carreguei em quaisquer teclas do teclado que me destruiram o texto. Como tenho de sair, continuo a conversa logo que possível. Até logo. RGM


Rui Moura, seja bem vindo a este forum certamente a sua participação irá enriquecer e muito está familia


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2006 às 19:30)

Seja bem vindo Rui G. Moura. 
A questão do aquecimento global: qual a razão de uma tão massiça campanha sobre o aquecimento. Serão muitos os cientistas a defender a teoria do aquecimento global e poucos os que acreditam na situação oposta?? Ou podemos imaginar que teremos defensores de ambas as hipoteses nuns 50/50 só que a visibilidade da teoria do aquecimento global é mais utilizada pelos media e divulgada. É que a teoria sobre o aquecimento, está tão bem munida de argumentos (argumentos de grande visibilidade como a poluição CO2) que facilmente convence qualquer leigo no assunto...


----------



## Santos (12 Nov 2006 às 22:26)

Bem vindo seja Rui G Moura, e obrigado por partilhar connosco algum do pouco tempo que certamente terá disponível.
Bem Haja


----------



## dj_alex (13 Nov 2006 às 10:45)

Rui G. Moura disse:


> Aceitei de muito bom grado participar neste Fórum pois foi através de fóruns internacionais que fui aprendendo alguma coisa de climatologia. Para sossego do dj_Alex já não tenho idade para dar aulas. Dei aulas no Instituto Superior Técnico mas de Electrotecnia, Medidas Eléctricas e Alta Tensão. Agora estou reformado. Já pedi ao António Oliveira e ao Vasco Castro para não me tratarem por Prof. Sou apenas Rui G. Moura (o G. é importante porque existem muitos Rui Moura, a começar pelo meu filho). Já tinha escrito uma extensa mensagem  de apresentação (em que já falava no anticiclone dos Açores) mas carreguei em quaisquer teclas do teclado que me destruiram o texto. Como tenho de sair, continuo a conversa logo que possível. Até logo. RGM



Era só por curiosidade....nada mais   

Bem vindo ao forum


----------



## Seringador (13 Nov 2006 às 11:24)

Rui G. Moura disse:


> Continuando a conversa da minha apresentação. Fiz a minha travessia profissional no sector da electricidade (Repartidor Nacional da Cargas, Despacho da Rede Primária, Companhia Nacional de Electricidade, Companhia Portuguesa de Electricidade e Electricidade de Portugal). Com a abertura dos mestrados, frequentei no Instituto Superior de Economia o primeiro sobre Economia, Energia e Ambiente. Foram especialmente úteis dois módulos: Modelação e Epistemologia. O último serviu para concluir que “só sei que nada sei e mesmo disso tenho dúvidas”, ou seja para me precaver contra os trapalhões da ciência. O primeiro para conhecer por dentro e por fora os limites dos modelos. Serviu ainda para, dado o meu aproveitamento escolar, ser requisitado por escolha do governo de então para ir trabalhar para Bruxelas. Dentro da Comissão das Comunidades Europeias tive oportunidade de começar a duvidar dos fundamentos do tema que despontava: «global warming» e a «climate change». De regresso a Portugal fui trabalhar para o Plano Energético Nacional. Aí abordei pela primeira vez em Portugal a ligação das emissões e da energia. Tive contactos profissionais com: Engº João Gonçalves, actual Presidente do Instituto do Ambiente, Profº Júlia Seixas, responsável pela realização do PNAC (Plano Nacional sobre as Alterações Climáticas), Profº Álvaro Martins, idem (já o conhecia do mestrado no ISE) e outros técnicos do sector do Ambiente que entretanto subiram a governantes. Resumindo, esta trajectória conduziu-me a uma grande dúvida: “Será que as «alterações climáticas» e o «aquecimento global» são o que estes senhores andam a afirmar, tanto mais que não se lhes reconhece competência no domínio da climatologia?” Eles são engenheiros químico (JG), do ambiente (JS) e economista (AM). Assim que me reformei, mergulhei a fundo na meteorologia e climatologia (acho que cada vez menos se justifica uma separação destas matérias, mas enfim). Naveguei pela web, passei horas em fóruns – franceses e americanos, especialmente – estudei as matérias de um mestrado canadiano (muito interessante), etc. Estive quase a concluir que a «global warming» e a «climate change» eram verdadeiras. Mas que a estratégia do Protocolo de Quioto estava errada (tese do pai do aquecimento global, James E. Hansen, a quem comecei por dar o benefício da dúvida. Até que um finlandês, hoje retirado (contrariamente ao vosso caso, nalguns fóruns internacionais são reformados quem mais participa), começou por me abrir os olhos quando eu lhe disse que o Hansen (que é um manda chuva da NASA) tinha razão. Aconselhou-me a leitura de certos artigos e livros. Qual não é a minha surpresa quando encontro um livro que refuta, cientificamente, todo este edifício téorico do «GW» e «CC». Escrevi ao autor, ele enviou-me artigos, aprofundei os meus estudos e conclui, com ele: “isto é a maior impostura científica de todos os tempos!”
> A conversa já vai longa mas serviu para me apresentar. Para começar a nossa troca de opiniões, deixo-vos os seguintes enigmas para resolver: “Qual é a génese do anticiclone dos Açores?”, “Porque será que umas vezes ele ‘enche’ e outras ele ‘esvazia’?” “Qual é o significado físico do conhecido, e já lido neste fórum, índice NAO (North Atlantic Oscilation)?” “Porque será que o NAO umas vezes sobe e outras baixa?” Cada um deste enigmas dá pano para mangas. Mas que mangas…
> Boa noite e até à próxima. RGM



Bem- Vindo Rui Moura 
Sem dúvida uma mais valia para este húmilde forum 
De facto não conheço em profundidade a teoria dos " Anticicloners moveis Polares", pelo que irei averiguar a mesma com mais atenção, para formar uma opinião em relação à mesma.
Para já gostava de salientar que a minha Teoria vai no enquadramento de um cenário de arrefecimento a longo prazo, apesar de existir um aquecimento geral actual 
 Isto pq o que irá despoltar esse arrefecimento será o aumento da água doce no Atl. Norte, como consequência do degelo no Ártico e com uma sub-elevação dos oceanos(temporária), trazendo mais para sul a passagem de frentes, assim como a deriva de Icebergs mais para rotas a Sul.
Aqui o Albedo seria muito menor, mas posteriormente o enfraquecimento da corrente do golfo poderá provicar um efeito contrário a longo prazo.

Actualmente, existe uma alteração de padrão em relação às tempestades no Mar de Bering nos últimos 30 anos, já que a área e extensão que é ocupada pelo gelo, influencia a passagem ou não das tempestades, alterando o " Storm Tracker das mesmas. 
O principal factor que aponto, será a actual diminuição do fenómeno quimico da "Brine rejection" - ou a Rejeição Salmoura, i.e. nem todo o sal fica incorporado no gelo, pelo que retorna para a água, ficando por baixo da camada de gelo.
Perdendo este efeito de Salmoura o gelo do mar fica menos salgado e, quando a água subjacente se torna mais salgada, por conseguinte alterará a forma como as correntes da água se movem sob o gelo, à medida que a água mais salgada se dissipa e afunda-se para o fundo do oceano. (eventual enfraquecimento da corrente do Golfo, pq a água doce é menos densa que a salgada) 
Enquanto o gelo que  flutua no mar é fundido por ventos de Sul, alcança uma área de água que é acima de 0º, onde o gelo derrete ràpidamente. Enquanto o gelo derrete, cría uma camada (de uma água mais fresca e menos salgada) na superfície do oceano no topo de uma camada de água mais salgada. O limite entre estas duas camadas é chamado o Halocline. A água mais fresca na superfície está cheia dos nutrientes que são essenciais à saúde e à produtividade dos ecossistemas locais, especial aos microorganismos chamados phytoplankton.

Aqui estará o principal " trigger " para despoltar um efeito contrário não só no clima regional, como o global, tendo consequências na vida animal e num empobrecimento dos oceanos ao nível dos seus nutrientes.

Não sei se me fiz entender o meu ponto de vista...


----------



## Rui G. Moura (16 Nov 2006 às 14:49)

Boa tarde a todos.
Hoje venho falar do caso Lissenko. Este biólogo russo durante 30 anos conseguiu enganar o governo, os cientistas e a opinião pública com uma teoria que, dizia ele, iria matar a fome aos russos. A sua teoria aplicada à agricultura, nomeadamente à produção de cereais, aumentaria a produção de forma a alimentar a população. Afinal matou muitos russos à fome. Os cientistas que se opunham à sua tese eram, no mínimo, banidos da Academia das Ciências. Foram 30 anos de uma impostura descomunal. Foi sustentada não só por motivos políticos (era um favorito dos governos), sociais (os media não aceitavam outras opiniões e censuravam os oponentes) e científicas. Não interessa escalpelizar os dois primeiros motivos. Mas sim o último. Naquela época a biologia era incipiente. Qualquer tese podia ser facilmente manipulada. Hoje, julgo, porque não sei biologia, tal não era possível. Embora saiba da existência do problema com os produtos geneticamente modificados, não me abalanço a dar uma opinião. Mas hoje toda a gente fala das alterações climáticas sem ter a noção do que está a dizer: são políticos, são jornalistas, são cientistas de várias áreas, principalmente do ambiente e, até da biologia, é o público em geral, etc. Também climatologistas do reino falam de cor…Principalmente os que trabalham com os modelos. Toda esta confusão, tal como no caso Lissenko, sustenta-se porque a climatologia atravessa uma crise que se aprofunda cada dia que passa com uma impostura que ultrapassa aquela. Se a climatologia vivesse tempos de grande fortalecimento, nada deste espectáculo degradante era possível. Como disse, «só sei que nada sei, e mesmo disso tenho dúvidas». Mas hoje qualquer bicho careta (digamos jornalista) fala das alterações climáticos convencido da maior das certezas que alguma vez existiu ao de cima da Terra. Ninguém tem direito a ter dúvidas. A dúvida foi retirada do dicionário das alterações climáticas. Vejamos alguns exemplos.
- Em 2003 houve uma vaga de calor no Verão. Em 2004 e em 2005 não houve. Reapareceu em 2006. Mas não de discute a causa de uma tal descontinuidade. 
- Em 2005 a época dos furacões do Atlântico foi violentíssima (Katrina). Previa-se que, de acordo com os cães de Pavlov, a de 2006 seria ainda pior. Mas, felizmente, tal não aconteceu. 
Porquê este espectáculo? Já não há dúvidas? Não há ao menos direito a ter dúvidas e procura esclarecê-las? O que se passa é tudo menos a aplicação do método científico. A intoxicação pelo dióxido de carbono é profunda. Atingiu todas as canadas da população mesmo aquelas que tinham obrigação de «saber que só sabem que nada sabem, e mesmo disso teriam duvidas». Não senhor, hoje toda a gente sabe tudo. E ai daquele que duvida. Pois a vossa tarefa, como jovens, deve ser a de levantar cada vez mais dúvidas e não embarcar no primeiro Lissenko que apareça vossa frente, chame-se Filipe Duarte Santos, Carlos Pimenta ou Al Gore (são apenas três nomes ao acaso). Todo este salsifré deve-se à crise da climatologia clássica (chamemos assim para não ofender) que tem dificuldade em dar respostas a enigmas como os que lancei na conversa anterior. E o maior mal que poderia ter acontecido à climatologia foi o florescer dos climatologistas-modeladores convencidos que com a informática e com os computadores resolviam a crise da climatologia. Nem ao menos tiraram proveito da entrada em funcionamento dos satélites meteorológicos. Fecharam-se nos seus gabinetes e nem sequer abrem a janela para respirar o ar puro ou procurar ver a realidade que é bem diferente daquela que está dentro dos computadores. E por hoje, chega de presunção…Desculpem-me este desabafo talvez motivado por anos de meditação e procura de respostas para as interrogações. E mesmo assim, ainda restam muitas dúvidas. RGM


----------



## Seringador (16 Nov 2006 às 15:27)

Bom post Rui Moura,
Concordo consigo quase na integra, de facto a comunidade científica actual é demasiado matemática e afunda-se em algoritmia, esquecendo-se ao longo destes anos do rico espóliso do conhecimento tácito de gerações ou, mesmo desprezando alguns sinais da natureza, desde o comportamento biológico de ene de sere, desde os vegetais aos animais e para não falar dos astros e da atmosféra interplanetar 

Outra questão que agudiza, na minha opinião, a manipulação de correntes de pensamemnto e politica, são ao que eu chamos dos media-climáticas, o importante é implementar uma mensagem, mas depois a prática é toda absorvida para uma manipulação mais restritiva, em função individual das diferentes instituições, desde autoridades, comunidade científica até à população.

Havia muita coisa a dizer, agora uma coisa é certa temos de ser mais interventivos e o fórum já está a recolher e mostrar essa vertente  e ao mesmo tempo educadores, servindo uma população, visto que penso que é o principal contributo que oferece.

Acho  que por vezes é bom viver na ignorância para não ter dores de cabeça mas, também senão as tivermos não as podemos compreender e resignamo-nos ao comodismo do encolher de ombros e....


----------



## Angelstorm (16 Nov 2006 às 18:16)

"Aquilo que os homens de facto querem não é o conhecimento, mas a certeza."

Autor: Russel , Bertrand


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2006 às 19:13)

Concordo que de facto os modelos utilizados para previsão do que vai acontecer daqui a 100 anos são uma verdadeira paródia.... Como se pode prever evoluções do clima se os modelos numéricos actuais não acertam com mais de 10 dias??

Mas o Carlos Pimenta é normal que seja um radical! Não fosse ele presidente de conselho de administração de várias empresa de energia eólica   Por isso lhe dá um ataque quando lhe falam em energia nuclear


----------



## Zoelae (16 Nov 2006 às 20:17)

Quem é que não tentou já, cada um de nós, que está ligado a uma dada área transmitir um pouco do que sabemos aos outros: amigos, familiares, etc. O conhecimento que o Ser Humano tem como resultado de uns milhares de anos de evolução, é demasiado vasto e cresce exponencialmente, é impossível saber sequer uma milionésima parte.
Todos os dias me deparo com as maiores estupidezes que poderia ouvir da boca de tanta gente, seja sobre o que for: conhecidos,  comunicação social, na rua, etc que posso eu fazer?, nada, ou mto pouco...até eu mesmo direi algumas...embora as evite.

Vamos ensinar ao políticos, jornalistas, ao povo um pouco de meteorologia!!!, não me parece muito boa ideia, era inútil fazê-lo...

Valerá mais meia verdade ou uma mentira que até tem um pouco de verdade? 
Afinal quem é dono da VERDADE??? ninguém, e estamos mto longe disso, estamos longe do impossível.

E que tal a nosso espécie fazer uma introspecçaozita sobre estes milhares de anos que cá andamos... Se há coisa que não somos é santos! Já causámos estragos mais que soficientes, vêm cá os peritos na matéria dizer-me que não é mais do que competição interespecífica! Qual competição qual quê, o Darwinismo não se aplica a nós, nós reprimimos a Selecção Natural, já não estamos em igualdade de circunstâncias perante os outros seres vivos!

O que o que eu quero dizer é que esta mentira do aquecimento global, para aqueles o encaram como tal ( e eu não sou um deles), será óptima para tentar salvar a Vida do planeta, se algo não for feito já, depois será muito tarde. É preciso caminhar pelo caminho certo, não podemos dizer às pessoas para não terem mais preocupações com a poluição, com os recursos energeticos ou com o consumo, porque afinal a Terra já não vai aquecer! Isso é o pior que neste momento a comunidade científica e os sabichões dos jornalistas poderiam fazer!!!


----------



## Luis França (16 Nov 2006 às 21:47)

Concordo com tudo o que foi dito atrás, embora "não perceba" se será também o Homem que está a aquecer o resto do sistema solar (será que temos colónias de terráqueos nos outros planetas?   ) ... porque não é só a Terra que está a aquecer! Quanto às culpas do Homem no pseudo-aquecimento do planeta a quota da "culpa" não deve ultrapassar os 2%   (grande tanga que nos querem pregar!!) 

Are humans responsible for climate change on the outer reaches of the solar system, or is it the sun?
http://www.prisonplanet.com/articles...suvjupiter.htm


----------



## LUPER (16 Nov 2006 às 21:59)

Luis França disse:


> Concordo com tudo o que foi dito atrás, embora "não perceba" se será também o Homem que está a aquecer o resto do sistema solar (será que temos colónias de terráqueos nos outros planetas?   ) ... porque não é só a Terra que está a aquecer! Quanto às culpas do Homem no pseudo-aquecimento do planeta a quota da "culpa" não deve ultrapassar os 2%   (grande tanga que nos querem pregar!!)
> 
> Are humans responsible for climate change on the outer reaches of the solar system, or is it the sun?
> http://www.prisonplanet.com/articles...suvjupiter.htm



Mas será que a Terra está a aquecer???? Sinceramente acho que tudo não passa de um belo facto politico. 

Vejam as diferenças:




Situação sinoptica tipica da ultima glaciação





será que são muitas as diferenças? Pensem nisso e esqueçam os Telejornais que ontem falavam que o "Inverno" estava quente e os coitados das lojas não vendiam roupa quente e hoje fala de mau tempo e frio, enfim é o mundo que temos. Abram os olhos


----------



## Luis França (17 Nov 2006 às 00:48)

Oops, lapso meu!  
 Quando digo que os planetas estão a aquecer, quero dizer que estão a aquecer interiormente (por baixo da crosta/litosfera). Cá fora, onde vivemos, é o que nos querem impingir com várias teorias pragmáticas.


----------



## Z13 (17 Nov 2006 às 15:05)

De facto, a beleza deste tema é que "em cada cabeça há sua sentença"!
Os media são neste momento os maiores _opinion-makers_ da nossa sociedade. O que eles reproduzem normalmente não é colocado em causa pela "população comum", e as asneiras que eles dizem!!!...
Mas também são os media um joguete nas mãos dos grandes lobbies, quer dos que defendem que somos nós a provocar estas alterações climaticas (as grandes  petroliferas, construtores automoveis, etc), quer dos que defendem que é a nossa poluição que origina o aumento da temperatura (lobbies das energias alternativas, da energia nuclear, etc).
Até me atrevo a dizer que também existem cientistas a soldo destes lobbies que organizam estudos que vão ao encontro dos interesses de quem lhes paga!
Eu posso achar que o meu copo está meio vazio... e do outro lado está um outro  colega a dizer-me que afinal está meio cheio! E afinal temos os dois razão!

Acho também que um dos cancros da nossa sociedade é o facto dos politicos, salvo raras excepções, não perceberem nada de ciencia...
Olhamos para a nossa assembleia da republica e, dos 250 deputados a maioria  são juristas, economistas, gestores, individuos formados em relações internacionais, etc...  e físicos? e matematicos? e geografos? e filosofos? e antropologos? sociologos?   felizmente vão aparecendo alguns engenheiros com obrigação de entender a ciencia e a sua ligação com a sociedade.
Mas é muito pouco... e ficam sempre dependentes dos resultados das comissoes tecnicas que encomendam, e que raramente entendem...


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2006 às 20:45)

Pego nos excelentes links que o Luís França colocou no outro tópico:

http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...rians-white-out/2006/11/15/1163266640162.html

Será que esta passagem da notícia vai ser falada pelo GP ou warmers??



> Melbourne recorded a maximum of 13.1 degrees and hit a low of 7.4 degrees before noon. *The lowest ever recorded maximum temperature for November was 11 degrees in 1913.*



Um recorde de frio em Novembro batido em 3ºC!


----------



## LUPER (18 Nov 2006 às 00:19)

Minho disse:


> Pego nos excelentes links que o Luís França colocou no outro tópico:
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...rians-white-out/2006/11/15/1163266640162.html
> 
> ...



 Épa isso não interressa é provocado pelo aquecimento, é um fenomeno extremo causado pelo aquecimento


----------



## Iceberg (18 Nov 2006 às 16:36)

De facto, creio que em termos de climatologia ainda nos encontramos todos na pré-história. O que sabemos é muito pouco, e aquilo que não sabemos é quase tudo. Por essa razão também, o futuro será sempre apaixonante e talvez um dia alguém se lembre que há umas centenas de anos atrás uma cambada de voluntários simpáticos criou um forum onde lançava as raízes do conhecimento daquilo que então viria realmente a suceder. Inicialmente, era o Sol que andava à volta da Terra. Afinal, a verdade é exactamente a contrária. Enfim, meditemos ...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2006 às 19:03)

duncan disse:


> olá, há uns anos atrás tambem ouvi o professor A.Azevedo a defender esse atraso para a nova glaciação,na altura fiquei um pouco céptico.Mas hoje já estou aceitar melhor,porque sei que existem grandes cientistas como R. Moura a defenderem essa teoria, e que nos deram ter uma melhor  visao acerca das alteraçoes climáticas,agora quando será que se vai verificar a aproximaçao do frio 6,10,  0u 100 anos??



Passa por este site talvez te esclareça um pouco as ideias http://www.mosnews.com/news/2006/08/25/globalcooling.shtml


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2006 às 21:42)

Zoelae13 disse:


> De facto, a beleza deste tema é que "em cada cabeça há sua sentença"!
> Os media são neste momento os maiores _opinion-makers_ da nossa sociedade. O que eles reproduzem normalmente não é colocado em causa pela "população comum", e as asneiras que eles dizem!!!...
> Mas também são os media um joguete nas mãos dos grandes lobbies, quer dos que defendem que somos nós a provocar estas alterações climaticas (as grandes  petroliferas, construtores automoveis, etc), quer dos que defendem que é a nossa poluição que origina o aumento da temperatura (lobbies das energias alternativas, da energia nuclear, etc).
> Até me atrevo a dizer que também existem cientistas a soldo destes lobbies que organizam estudos que vão ao encontro dos interesses de quem lhes paga!
> ...



"Uma mentira, ainda que a digam milhares de bocas, não deixa de ser uma mentira"

Poderá até ser uma grande mentira esta situação do aquecimento global, e mesmo com estes lobbis todos, tiro algo de bom: reduzir a poluição seja ela de que ordem for, é fundamental, mesmo que o argumento esteja errado de responsabilizar isto pelo aquecimento global, o nosso bem estar será outro com menos poluição, devemos isso à Natureza. 
Usamos e abusamos de todos os recursos, sem olhar a meios de riqueza, destruimos floresta, colocamos em risco grandes número de espécies sem contar com as inúmeras extinções que já provocamos. Assusta-nos um cometa um asteróide que colidisse com a terra e provocasse uma extinção? Extinções em massa é o que temos vindo a realizar...

É importante encontrar alternativas às reservas petrolíferas, se não é pelo aquecimento global que seja pelo nosso bem estar.


----------



## Rui M. (19 Nov 2006 às 18:17)

Primeiro que tudo queria saudar Rui G. Moura pela sua participação num fórum público de discussão, contrastando com o seu blog que não permite comentários nem outro tipo de resposta.
É sempre de saudar uma posição céptica em ciência mas convém não cair nos mesmos erros em que os outros não cépticos caem. Isso não me parece acontecer no Mitos Climáticos. Por exemplo, a atribuição da grande fome irlandesa e do congelamento do Tamisa exclusivamente á Little Ice Age. Se a primeira foi provocada pela destruição por um fungo da culturas de batata de que os irlandeses estavam dependentes devido á ursupação das terras pela nobreza inglesa (enquanto os irlandeses morriam aos milhares os ingleses exportavam cereais das suas propriedades na Irlanda para Inglaterra), muitos dos episódios de congelamento do Tamisa partilharão da responsabilidade tanto da Little Ice Age como da antiga London Bridge que até 1834 cujos pilares com espaçamento muito curto actuariam como uma barragem diminuindo o fluxo do rio e potenciando o seu congelamento. È de notar que depois da demolição da ponte o rio nunca mais congelou, nem depois da erupção do Krakatoa em 1883 que terá diminuído significativamente a temperatura global, mas nada disto figura no seu blog.
Comparar Lysenko e a sua investigação á investigação do aquecimento global é uma descontextualização grosseira. A ciência produzida por Lysenko e apoiada pela propaganda Estalinista e pelo seu regime sangrento e totalitário e pela exterminação física dos seus oponentes científicos não pode estar mais longe da ciência produzida em democracia. Não deixa contudo de ser irónico que o Rui G. Moura decida publicar na edição em português do antigo jornal oficial do partido comunista soviético um artigo sobre fraudes científicas.
Também não percebo o que o faz criticar as pessoas que repetem a doutrina do IPCC se o Rui só repete a doutrina de Marcel Leroux, que nem entre outros cépticos tem tido grande acolhimento. Desconheço contudo em profundidade da teoria deste senhor (parece estar apenas publicada em livro que ainda por cima é bastante caro) mas pelo que li parece focar-se na atmosfera ignorando os oceanos e a sua participação na regulação do clima o que me parece uma falha grave.
Quanto ás duvidas expostas no seu último post, parecem indicar alguma confusão. O aquecimento global não implica vagas de calor constantes e permanentes durante o verão, mas sim um aumento da sua frequência e talvez duração, visto que o site do IM regista vagas de calor apenas para os anos de 81, 91 , 2003, 2005 e 2006 parece ser isso mesmo que está a acontecer. Os furacões por seu lado parece que se estão a tornar mais intensos apesar da sua frequência não ter sofrido alterações de maior. Este ano contudo corresponde também a um ano de El Niño que causa uma diminuição de tempestades tropicais no Atlântico, embora as coisas no Pacífico andem animadas este ano com uma série de super tufões já registados.
A recente inclusão das influência de variações no ciclo solar e da quantidade de radiação cósmica no clima também é curiosa visto que o Rui G. Moura nega que o aquecimento actual seja global enquanto que os investigadores que trabalham nessa área defendem precisamente que as alterações na actividade solar são responsáveis pela totalidade ou parte do aquecimento global verificado este século. Esses estudos têm sido contudo muito contestados e alvo de debate intenso que não são alvo da sua preocupação.
Por fim, queria apenas acrescentar que uma série de climatólogos, paleoclimatologos, físicos e modeladores mantêm um blog onde expõe a sua visão sobre o assunto e onde respondem a várias perguntas sobre os mesmos na caixa de comentários dos seus posts.
O site é o www.realclimate.org e é assumidamente “warmer”.
Atentamente,

Rui


----------



## Luis França (19 Nov 2006 às 20:13)

Apreciei a resposta do Rui M. aos posts anteriores (estou sempre a aprender) e recomendo uma visita ao site por ele apresentado (assim escuso de o colocar no tópico Geociências); reúne uma série de temas muito importantes que às vezes nos passam ao lado. 5stars


----------



## dj_alex (20 Nov 2006 às 09:08)

Gostei bastante da resposta do Rui M, neste momento por me encontrar em trabalho fora do pais, nao tenho oportunidade de discutir muito a fundo sobre este tema que no passado foi motivo de discussao aqui no forum (no bom sentido...mais troca de opinioes),

No entanto inclino-me mais para a corrente que estamos a aquecer, e que eventualmente esse aquecimento possa provocar arrefecimento, mas nao num futuro assim tao proximo como alguns membros aqui do forum opinao. (desculpe nao estar a por tills mas isso nao existe nos teclados espanhois...  )

Já agora Rui M, qual é a tua formaçao academica??


----------



## Seringador (20 Nov 2006 às 10:00)

Rui M. disse:


> Primeiro que tudo queria saudar Rui G. Moura pela sua participação num fórum público de discussão, contrastando com o seu blog que não permite comentários nem outro tipo de resposta.
> É sempre de saudar uma posição céptica em ciência mas convém não cair nos mesmos erros em que os outros não cépticos caem. Isso não me parece acontecer no Mitos Climáticos. Por exemplo, a atribuição da grande fome irlandesa e do congelamento do Tamisa exclusivamente á Little Ice Age. Se a primeira foi provocada pela destruição por um fungo da culturas de batata de que os irlandeses estavam dependentes devido á ursupação das terras pela nobreza inglesa (enquanto os irlandeses morriam aos milhares os ingleses exportavam cereais das suas propriedades na Irlanda para Inglaterra), muitos dos episódios de congelamento do Tamisa partilharão da responsabilidade tanto da Little Ice Age como da antiga London Bridge que até 1834 cujos pilares com espaçamento muito curto actuariam como uma barragem diminuindo o fluxo do rio e potenciando o seu congelamento. È de notar que depois da demolição da ponte o rio nunca mais congelou, nem depois da erupção do Krakatoa em 1883 que terá diminuído significativamente a temperatura global, mas nada disto figura no seu blog.
> Comparar Lysenko e a sua investigação á investigação do aquecimento global é uma descontextualização grosseira. A ciência produzida por Lysenko e apoiada pela propaganda Estalinista e pelo seu regime sangrento e totalitário e pela exterminação física dos seus oponentes científicos não pode estar mais longe da ciência produzida em democracia. Não deixa contudo de ser irónico que o Rui G. Moura decida publicar na edição em português do antigo jornal oficial do partido comunista soviético um artigo sobre fraudes científicas.
> Também não percebo o que o faz criticar as pessoas que repetem a doutrina do IPCC se o Rui só repete a doutrina de Marcel Leroux, que nem entre outros cépticos tem tido grande acolhimento. Desconheço contudo em profundidade da teoria deste senhor (parece estar apenas publicada em livro que ainda por cima é bastante caro) mas pelo que li parece focar-se na atmosfera ignorando os oceanos e a sua participação na regulação do clima o que me parece uma falha grave.
> ...




Antes demais Bem-vindo Rui M.

De facto teorias e cientistas há aos pacotes, contudo se a nossa atmosfera ainda é pouco compreendida quanto mais a planetária e a cósmica, mas isso é outra questão!  

Quanto aos dados de ondas de calor, se regressarmos aos anos 30 e 40, veremos ondas de calor muito mais intensas, assim com períodos de seca extrema. Embora não existam dados em Portuga a não ser do exército e de outras fontes, individuias e poucas institucionais, espreitamos ao nosso lado vizinho espanhol.
Mesmo agora muitas das estrações do IM funcinam mal e porcamente, face à possibilidade actual de escolha múltipla de equipamentos de mais baixo custo, por isso muito dos dados do IM são pouco fiáveis, o mm se pode comparar com INE.

Só no fim da época de furacões é que dizem as possíveis causas, neste caso do El Niño (que a principal consequência é um baixo Wind shear e  esteve fraco durante a época agora é que poderá antingir o seu máximo)
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/ensostuff/ensoyears.shtml , contudo já *havia referido em Fev. deste ano de que iria ser uma época calma, mais derivado a um Elevado SAL (Saharian Air Layer) e um baixo índice ACE (Acumulative Cyclonic Energy), situação que se veio verificar.*

A previsão do NHC:http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/outlooks/figure1.gif
ACE : http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/outlooks/figure4.gif 
Ganharam os 5% embora no ACE tb erraram foi abaixo do normal quando projectavam acima e isso era o que eu não via e não vi! 

O que eu quero dizer com este ponto, é que é fácil prever a longo termo, mas temos de olhar para o período a 10 e 15 anos e não a 100 anos.
Actualmente a capitalix«zação institucional para as alterações Climáticas abraça, quase numa simbiose, tudo o que esteja relacionado com aquecimento global.
Contudo tem vindo a existir cada vez mais interessados nas teleconexões (no qual me incluo), visto que estas podem ser importantes para  compreender uma pequena percentagem do total do comportamento atmosférico, para se efectuarem previsões sazonais e aí é que reside o verdadeiro KPI para um consequente aumento da probabilidade de precisão (pequena e gradual) nas referidas previsões.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/data/teledoc/telecontents.shtml

Neste sentido tenho uma opinião muito prória de que a longo prazo vamos arrefecer e bem, sendo no entanto mais seco durante o Inverno e os verões mais quentes e chuvosos, mas isso é outra história, pq não nego que tem vindo aquecer, agora saber quais serão as verdadeiras consequências disto é que reside a ignorância, ps só sabem falar do degelo dos polos (que está ocorrer), no entanto, não sabem falar das consequências directas sobre as currentes oceânicas,só mencionam aquilo que pouco podem indicar aumento do nível das águas (que poderá ser um interludio para uma consequência maior)

E como já referi anteriormente, penso que existe demasiada algoritmia para projectar (é um vicío americano), em vez de interpretar e ralacionar outras variáveis que actualmente são ignoradas, como comportamento animal, ciclo lunar e gravidade magnética da Terra, entre outras.


----------



## Rui G. Moura (20 Nov 2006 às 12:55)

O EXPRESSO solicitou-me uma opinião sobre o realtório Stern. Enviei-lhe o artigo que se encontra neste link 
Até agora não o publicaram. Mas neste fim-de-semana publicaram um artigo verdadeiramente “psitacídeo” da doutrina oficial do estado a que chegou a climatologia. Protestei contra as mentiras contidas neste artigo publicado. Vamos a ver o que se segue. Queria porém salientar as grandes linhas de conclusão daquele artigo que enviei para publicação:
- O Árctico não está a aquecer mas a arrefecer e aquecer simultaneamente;
- O Antárctico não está a aquecer mais está a arrefecer na sua esmagadora maioria e a aquecer numa pequena parte da designada Península de Larsen B;
- A pressão atmosférica está a subir em Portugal e na Europa contrariamente ao que deveria acontecer se fosse verdadeira a existência do «global warming»;
- Sobre os continentes, nomeadamente o europeu, as aglutinações anticiclónicas – do tipo do anticiclone dos Açores – estão a ser mais frequentes, especialmente nos Invernos, mas também nos Verões, com consequentes estabilidades anticiclónicas, vagas de frio e de calor;
- O tempo tornou-se, desde 1976, mais violento e mais irregular com tempestades de vento que conduzem mais calor tropical, latente e sensível, em direcção aos pólos;
- Na zona tropical – tanto no Atlântico como no Pacífico – não há nenhuma relação entre a ciclogénese (Katrina, por exemplo) e a temperatura, seja do ar seja dos oceanos;
- As mal designadas “alterações climáticas” têm o aspecto das premissas de uma primeira fase de um glaciação (guardem-se as devidas proporções na escala temporal que não se coaduna com o tempo de vida dos humanos).
Aqui se encontra resumidamente o desmentido das falácias que se ouvem e se lêem continuamente. Faltou-me o caso dos glaciares que também é um dos mitos com que se engana a opinião pública. Eis o que deveria escrever:
- A crioesfera na sua evolução dinâmica passa actualmente por um mínimo a caminho de um máximo tal como aconteceu na última glaciação.
De facto, a quantidade de água sob a forma sólida existente no planeta não é uma função estática. É máxima nos períodos glaciários e mínima nos períodos interglaciários. Misturar alhos com bugalhos é o que gostam de fazem os alarmistas e catastrofitas.


----------



## Rui G. Moura (20 Nov 2006 às 13:04)

Rui M. disse:


> Primeiro que tudo queria saudar Rui G. Moura pela sua participação num fórum público de discussão, contrastando com o seu blog que não permite comentários nem outro tipo de resposta.
> É sempre de saudar uma posição céptica em ciência mas convém não cair nos mesmos erros em que os outros não cépticos caem. Isso não me parece acontecer no Mitos Climáticos. Por exemplo, a atribuição da grande fome irlandesa e do congelamento do Tamisa exclusivamente á Little Ice Age. Se a primeira foi provocada pela destruição por um fungo da culturas de batata de que os irlandeses estavam dependentes devido á ursupação das terras pela nobreza inglesa (enquanto os irlandeses morriam aos milhares os ingleses exportavam cereais das suas propriedades na Irlanda para Inglaterra), muitos dos episódios de congelamento do Tamisa partilharão da responsabilidade tanto da Little Ice Age como da antiga London Bridge que até 1834 cujos pilares com espaçamento muito curto actuariam como uma barragem diminuindo o fluxo do rio e potenciando o seu congelamento. È de notar que depois da demolição da ponte o rio nunca mais congelou, nem depois da erupção do Krakatoa em 1883 que terá diminuído significativamente a temperatura global, mas nada disto figura no seu blog.
> Comparar Lysenko e a sua investigação á investigação do aquecimento global é uma descontextualização grosseira. A ciência produzida por Lysenko e apoiada pela propaganda Estalinista e pelo seu regime sangrento e totalitário e pela exterminação física dos seus oponentes científicos não pode estar mais longe da ciência produzida em democracia. Não deixa contudo de ser irónico que o Rui G. Moura decida publicar na edição em português do antigo jornal oficial do partido comunista soviético um artigo sobre fraudes científicas.
> Também não percebo o que o faz criticar as pessoas que repetem a doutrina do IPCC se o Rui só repete a doutrina de Marcel Leroux, que nem entre outros cépticos tem tido grande acolhimento. Desconheço contudo em profundidade da teoria deste senhor (parece estar apenas publicada em livro que ainda por cima é bastante caro) mas pelo que li parece focar-se na atmosfera ignorando os oceanos e a sua participação na regulação do clima o que me parece uma falha grave.
> ...



Desta prosa saliento esta dimafação: "Não deixa contudo de ser irónico que o Rui G. Moura decida publicar na edição em português do antigo jornal oficial do partido comunista soviético um artigo sobre fraudes científicas."
Decida? Como é que prova isso? É uma calunia. Não decidi nem permiti o que quer que seja. Se é este o método permitido neste fórum, agradeço ao seu responsável que me retire dele.
Rui G. Moura


----------



## Rui M. (20 Nov 2006 às 13:15)

http://port.pravda.ru/mundo/13787-0/

Este artigo é seu e está publicado na edição online do Pravda, se não tinha conhecimento disso então peço desculpa.


----------



## Rui M. (20 Nov 2006 às 13:22)

E já agora, Larsen B é o nome da plataforma de gelo que se soltou. O que está a aquecer é a Peninsula da Antártida.
Tem piada que a "doutrina oficial" também não diz que o ártico está a arrefecer homogeneamente e o mesmo para a antártida, pelo menos nesse aspecto estão de acordo.
Gostava de ouvir mais argumentos sobre essa tal semelhança entre o periodo actual e uma pré idade do gelo.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Nov 2006 às 13:34)

Meus amigos...Apesar de nao ser adminstrador do forum, venho pedir um pouco de calma e que este forum nao sirva para lavar roupa suja...e que nao sirva para ataques pessoais de alguma ordem...

Nunca houve faltas de respeito no forum, esperemos que nao seja agora que elas vao começar...


----------



## LUPER (20 Nov 2006 às 15:24)

Caros amigos, penso que devemos e podemos discutir sem ataques pessoais. Pessoalmente penso que o Sr Rui M. deveria apresentar-se antes de passar ao ataque, afinal de contas o que pretende o sr com ataques directos a outros menbros do forum?

Eu tb discordo de algumas posições de outros menbros, mas felizmente temos todos a educação necessária para convivermos pacificamente por aqui, já lá vai mais de 1 ano.

Peço calma ao debate por favor, vamos é aprender e discutir como deve de ser e não criar insinuações politicas baratas e de baixo nível


----------



## Rui G. Moura (20 Nov 2006 às 15:36)

LUPER disse:


> Caros amigos, penso que devemos e podemos discutir sem ataques pessoais. Pessoalmente penso que o Sr Rui M. deveria apresentar-se antes de passar ao ataque, afinal de contas o que pretende o sr com ataques directos a outros menbros do forum?
> 
> Eu tb discordo de algumas posições de outros menbros, mas felizmente temos todos a educação necessária para convivermos pacificamente por aqui, já lá vai mais de 1 ano.
> 
> Peço calma ao debate por favor, vamos é aprender e discutir como deve de ser e não criar insinuações politicas baratas e de baixo nível



Caro Luper: agradeço e aproveito para fazer uma
Declaração de interesses.
É assim que se faz quando a alma não é pequena. Declaro que na Internet os únicos sítios, sem contar com o meu blogue, que publicaram textos meus com a minha autorização foram: Águaonline, Ciência Hoje, Alameda Digital, deFrente do Grupo Algébrica e este Fórum (não me recordo de mais nenhum). Em muitos outros foram reproduzidos textos meus sem me terem pedido autorização. Não posso proibir nem exigir a retirada dessas reproduções. Na Internet, que eu saiba, não existem direitos de autor (se houver que me desculpem a ignorância). Sempre que me pediram um texto para publicar, a única condição que coloquei foi a de não ser conotado com qualquer pensamento político, religioso, filosófico, sociológico ou outro. Numa rápida vista de olhos pela blogosfera verifico que aparecem textos meus reproduzidos em blogues que abrangem todo o “arco baleno”. Que culpa tenho eu? 
Rui G. Moura


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Nov 2006 às 15:44)

dj_alex disse:


> Meus amigos...Apesar de nao ser adminstrador do forum, venho pedir um pouco de calma e que este forum nao sirva para lavar roupa suja...e que nao sirva para ataques pessoais de alguma ordem...
> 
> Nunca houve faltas de respeito no forum, esperemos que nao seja agora que elas vao começar...



Concordo plenamente, ao ler estes lamentáveis últimos posts, fiquei .

Que me desculpem, e acho que falo por todos os membros de uma forma geral, e pelos mais antigos em especial. Nesta humilde casa toda a gente é bem-vinda , e claro se forem pessoas com um conhecimento e formação na área melhor (como parece ser o caso de ambos), pois todos nós gostamos de aprender  e enriquecer os nossos conhecimentos, agora o respeito e a forma como se devem redigir e porque não "digerir" as opiniões, é uma regra de ouro que por aqui tem sido inquebrantável. Não acho assim tão difícil ser ponderado e reflexivo quando nos dirigimos a outra pessoa, aliás essa é a única maneira de aclarar pontos de vista e aprender.
Eu tenho pouco mais de trinta anos, mas se há algo que nesta vida julgo já ter aprendido, é que quando nos achamos donos da verdade, que o nosso ponto de vista ou teoria é a única a existir, então realmente nada sabemos e a nossa convicção é dogmatizada, logo, estancada, perdida... 

Há aqui membros com opiniões quase diametralmente opostas, mas nunca os vi serem agressivos entre si. Até porque se assim fosse eu não era tão participativo e possivelmente nem me tinha registado.

Por favor, dignifiquem este espaço único, de gente amadora, pessoas de todos os quadrantes sociais, de tantas regiões e profissões e até de fora do nosso Portugal. Se não entraram com o objectivo de ajudar, de participar com alegria e PAZ, então não venham! 
E este meu desabafo serve também para outros que ainda não se registaram e o pretendam fazer, venham! Mas de forma construtiva .
Não sei o que faz o MeteoPT um local tão especial, se o facto de ser único em Portugal (pelo menos que eu conheça ), se pelo gosto generalizado do frio e da neve, se pelo amor e carinho real que todos temos pela meteorologia e os seus fenómenos (e quantas vezes andamos ao vento, à chuva, e debaixo de neve, feitos tolitos com a máquina na mão, só para partilhar com os outros ) ou simplesmente por este grupo de pessoas, tão singulares, que o integram .
Reparem, eu como todos aqui, tenho vida própria, tenho muitas coisas que me ocupam, tenho esposa, filhos, trabalho e no entanto já nas minhas conversas do dia a dia, eu falo com todo o à-vontade do Seringador, do Alex, do Luper, do Minho, do Dan, do Luís França, do Fil, do Iceberg, do Tozequio, do Miguel do Rogpacheco, do Bruno, do João Pais, do Santos, do Mag0, etc, enfim de todos vós. Isto acontece porque o "clima" que se gerou ao estudar-mos os climas e os seus estados de tempo é fabulástico.
Tenho dito.  

P.S. - Alexandre, com um ordenadão desses já era para teres um portátil daqueles caros, com acentos e tudo!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Nov 2006 às 15:52)

kimcarvalho disse:


> P.S. - Alexandre, com um ordenadão desses já era para teres um portátil daqueles caros, com acentos e tudo!



Qual ordenadao???   Continuo a ganhar o mesmo que ganho em Lisboa..ou seja..o que um BIC ganha...um miseria...


----------



## LUPER (20 Nov 2006 às 15:53)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Concordo plenamente, ao ler estes lamentáveis últimos posts, fiquei .
> 
> Que me desculpem, e acho que falo por todos os membros de uma forma geral, e pelos mais antigos em especial. Nesta humilde casa toda a gente é bem-vinda , e claro se forem pessoas com um conhecimento e formação na área melhor (como parece ser o caso de ambos), pois todos nós gostamos de aprender  e enriquecer os nossos conhecimentos, agora o respeito e a forma como se devem redigir e porque não "digerir" as opiniões, é uma regra de ouro que por aqui tem sido inquebrantável. Não acho assim tão difícil ser ponderado e reflexivo quando nos dirigimos a outra pessoa, aliás essa é a única maneira de aclarar pontos de vista e aprender.
> Eu tenho pouco mais de trinta anos, mas se há algo que nesta vida julgo já ter aprendido, é que quando nos achamos donos da verdade, que o nosso ponto de vista ou teoria é a única a existir, então realmente nada sabemos e a nossa convicção é dogmatizada, logo, estancada, perdida...
> ...



Pessoalmente não conseguia me exprimir melhor       

Vamos todos discutir e aprender, pq uma coisa é iniguavel, estamos a assistir a uma mudança climatologica muito grande, vamos observar e acima de tudo estudar e pensar sobre o nosso destino enquanto habitantes deste planeta


----------



## dj_alex (20 Nov 2006 às 15:56)

Rui G. Moura disse:


> Caro Luper: agradeço e aproveito para fazer uma
> Declaração de interesses.
> É assim que se faz quando a alma não é pequena. Declaro que na Internet os únicos sítios, sem contar com o meu blogue, que publicaram textos meus com a minha autorização foram: Águaonline, Ciência Hoje, Alameda Digital, deFrente do Grupo Algébrica e este Fórum (não me recordo de mais nenhum). Em muitos outros foram reproduzidos textos meus sem me terem pedido autorização. Não posso proibir nem exigir a retirada dessas reproduções. Na Internet, que eu saiba, não existem direitos de autor (se houver que me desculpem a ignorância). Sempre que me pediram um texto para publicar, a única condição que coloquei foi a de não ser conotado com qualquer pensamento político, religioso, filosófico, sociológico ou outro. Numa rápida vista de olhos pela blogosfera verifico que aparecem textos meus reproduzidos em blogues que abrangem todo o “arco baleno”. Que culpa tenho eu?
> Rui G. Moura



Rui G. Moura apesar de nao termos a mesma opiniao sobre o aquecimento global nunca deixe de postar neste forum ou em qualquer outra lugar...Pois é essas questoes/diferenças que a ciência avança, quer essas questoes estejam certas ou nao... 

Quantos aos direitos de autor existem também na internet....por isso é que digo sempre quando estao a citar um artigo, alguma imagem indiquem sempre a fonte...já houve problemas com outros foruns devido a isto!


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Nov 2006 às 16:01)

dj_alex disse:


> Qual ordenadao???   Continuo a ganhar o mesmo que ganho em Lisboa..ou seja..o que um BIC ganha...um miseria...



O que é um ordenadao? será que queres dizer ordena*dão*  
E já agora o que é um BIC, para mim é uma marca de caneta!  
Deve ser Bolseiro qualquer coisa não?  



LUPER disse:


> Pessoalmente não conseguia me exprimir melhor
> 
> Vamos todos discutir e aprender, pq uma coisa é iniguavel, estamos a assistir a uma mudança climatologica muito grande, vamos observar e acima de tudo estudar e pensar sobre o nosso destino enquanto habitantes deste planeta



Nem mais LUPER.


----------



## Seringador (20 Nov 2006 às 16:04)

Meus Amigos,

Tenho de pedir que moderem os vossos comportamentos em relação aos comentários, visto que o fórum não pode servir de bode expiatório para discussões e/ou ataques pessoais. 
Se o quiserem fazer terá de ser com bons modos, humildade e serventia da casa, caso contrário irão ser tomadas outras acções 

Mário Marques
Moderador


----------



## dj_alex (20 Nov 2006 às 16:10)

kimcarvalho disse:


> O que é um ordenadao? será que queres dizer ordena*dão*
> E já agora o que é um BIC, para mim é uma marca de caneta!
> Deve ser Bolseiro qualquer coisa não?



BIC = Bolseiro de Investigaçao cientifica


----------



## Rui M. (20 Nov 2006 às 16:12)

Ora bem, para começar não era minha intenção ofender ninguém, pelo menos não mais que o Rui G. Moura quando acusa a torto e a direito uma data de gente de fraude científica e chama a outros  "cães de Pavlov" como pode ser lido neste topic.
Não sabia que o artigo no Pravda tinha sido publicado sem autorização, como tal é o caso e o Rui G. Moura parece incomodado com isso não custa nada pedir para o retirar, a parte legal dos direitos de autor e autorizações há-de estar nos termos da licensa de utilização do blogger. Peço desculpa se o meu comentário o ofendeu mas tem de ver que é no minimo irónico que haja uma artigo escrito por si no mesmo jornal que publicou as fantásticas descobertas de Lysenko.
Ainda não vi foi mais nada do que eu escrevi discutido, excepto pelo Seringador.

Quanto ás apresentações, chamo-me Rui, vivo em Lisboa, sou geologo e curioso acerca de todos os fenómenos que modelam a superfície da terra sejam eles internos ou externos.

Bem hajas,

Rui


----------



## Santos (20 Nov 2006 às 17:36)

Sendo membro deste fórum há algum tempo e com poucos conhecimentos na matéria, mas fruto do "gosto" que a área me proporciona,  visito este site com a regularidade que me é possível, e tento de alguma forma fornecer elementos que julgo possam ser interessantes no presente bem como no pf.
Saliento que desde que frequento este espaço tenho aprendido e criado amizades pois sou "humano", no entanto fantástico é o facto de nunca aqui se terem discutido dois factores; futebol e política caso isso tivesse acontecido estou seguro que já aqui não estaria.
Como já mencionado a diversidade deste fórum é imensa e garante-nos o estímulo "viciante" de querer aprofundar matéria, pois temos AMIGOS que são exponencialmente crentes na aproximação de uma época gélida, assim como temos AMIGOS que são potencialmente adeptos da(s) teoria(s) do aquecimento global, assim como outros AMIGOS, e assim temos que continuar.

Já agora se me permitem no que concerne direito de autor, sugiria a leitura do Código do direito de autor e direitos conexos de autoria de Francisco Rebello, devo no entanto salientar que quando a revisão desse código foi efectuada ainda não existia a proliferação dos direitos digitais, mas eles existem e devem ser observados e respeitados, sendo a sua violação  prevista e punível ao abrigo de várias convenções internacionais.


----------



## André P. (21 Nov 2006 às 14:54)

Em primeiro lugar, gostaria de me apresentar como investigador da Faculdade de Geologia, da Universidade de Oviedo e desde já saudar todos os intervenientes neste fórum. 

Em segundo lugar, gostaria de perguntar ao senhor Rui Moura , já que conhece os modelos climáticos "por dentro e por fora", que apontasse as suas falhas intrínsecas. Seja no fundamento teórico da modelação (Balanço radiativo, Steffan-Boltzman), ou na construcção dos fluxos enunciados. Por exemplo, o modelo "BLAG", aceite globalmente como base de trabalho por toda a gente que trabalha no âmbito das Alterações Climáticas e que é constantemente actualizado, que falhas possui na sua óptica?

Em terceito lugar, trabalho com um dos climatólogos mais conceituados do mundo (H. Stöll, representa o topo em Biogeoquímica) e não conhecemos nenhum trabalho publicado no âmbito das Alterações Climáticas, Oceanografia, Climatologia, etc., pelo Instituto Superior de Economia (que hoje deve ser o ISEG ), nem a formação que fornece nesses âmbitos (julgávamos que se prendiam com instituições de ciências-naturais e tecnológicas, mas enfim...).

Por último, fico muito triste com o tom com que regularmente se dirige aos investigadores nestas áreas (nos quais eu me incluo),  que se reveste de uma grosseria impressionante. Não sei o que lhe fizemos para merecer semelhante trato da sua parte, com os insultos de tom paternalista que nos dirige. Noto que possui grandes falhas em conhecimentos básicos de Geociências, algo que é natural. Eu também não nenhuns sobre Engenharia Electrotécnica. É por esta razão que não executo juízos de valor sobre o trabalho de outras pessoas, que escape ao meu domínio intelectual. 
Já para não falar na questão da falta de educação. 


Com os melhores cumprimentos, 
André Pinto


----------



## Seringador (21 Nov 2006 às 16:19)

André P. disse:


> Em primeiro lugar, gostaria de me apresentar como investigador da Faculdade de Geologia, da Universidade de Oviedo e desde já saudar todos os intervenientes neste fórum.
> 
> Em segundo lugar, gostaria de perguntar ao senhor Rui Moura , já que conhece os modelos climáticos "por dentro e por fora", que apontasse as suas falhas intrínsecas. Seja no fundamento teórico da modelação (Balanço radiativo, Steffan-Boltzman), ou na construcção dos fluxos enunciados. Por exemplo, o modelo "BLAG", aceite globalmente como base de trabalho por toda a gente que trabalha no âmbito das Alterações Climáticas e que é constantemente actualizado, que falhas possui na sua óptica?
> 
> ...




Antes demais Bem-vindo André 

Estamos todos aqui para aprender, por isso é que existe o fórum para expormos as ideias e alimentar discussões saudáveis, mas a comunidade científica anda agastada e nós (onde me incluo-o) andamos agastados com a mesma 
Além do facto de que ser investigador em Portugal faz-me lembrar os tempos da pequena idade do gelo, em que os artistas andavam a passar fome e só mais tarde é que lhes deram rewal valor 
Eu gostava de ser investigador a tempo inteiro, mas infelizmente isso é impossível devido ás guerras existentes entre os diferentes sectores académicos dentro das próprias Universidades.
Existem também um desinteresse institucional nesta matéria de investigação científica, em especial do sector privado, mas isso não pode invalidar uma conjuntura mais global do problema que é ser investigador em Portugal, contudo isso é outro tema.

Por agora teremos de falar e discutir os mitos climáticos e não será por ataques pessoais ou de ordem ética que se conseguem resultados. 

André já que na sua opinião trabalha com um dos melhores climatólogos, terá a oportunidade de lhe questionar qual a importância da observação da Lua para uma melhor previsão climática mensal?

Como tenho vindo a defender, existe demasiada matemática no mundo e, não é só na climatologia mas em tudo. Todavia esquecem-se que a matemática não tem, nem pode ter explicações para tudo ou melhor, não é possível num ambiente caótico (como atmosfera) uma interpretação e correlação de factos sem existir associação de conhecimento tácito e impírico.

Só menciono isto como exemplo...
Nem os melhores do mundo sabem pq é que existe o EL Niño, quanto mais as suas reais consequências!
Agora imaginem extrapolar acerca do que vai acontecer daqui a 100 anos numa prespectiva global, ainda falta muito caminho e humildade a precorrer....
Será que estão a ver na prespectiva correcta?
Será que estão a correlacionar as variáveis correctas?
Será que estamos mesmo aquecer ou será somente uma transição para algo mais antagónico em relação a esta fase??
A análise do Plancton ou Fitoplancton poderá ajudar a detectar alterações das correntes maritimas e por consequência alterar as condições climáticas local e sazonalmente?

Isto na minha humilde opinião


----------



## André P. (21 Nov 2006 às 17:19)

Amigo Seringador:

As suas perguntas são de facto pertinentes, mas primeiro deixe-me responder-me à pergunta que me dirigiu sobre a Lua.

Não trabalhamos em Previsão Metereológica, mas sim (no caso da Heather) em processos biogeoquímicos (ou puramente geoquímicos) ocorrentes nos oceanos, que são indicadores correlacionáveis com modificações ambientais. 

 De facto, os modelos possuem um carácter indicativo e são de várias índoles, consoante a parametrização adoptada, assim como a magnitude dos fenómenos assumida. Mas isso não inviabiliza os modelos, mas sim ALGUNS cenários. 
Claro que a comunicação social opta por focar os cenários com consequências mais espectaculares, que coincidem com as mais catastróficas. Este aproveitamento sensacionalista é a única fonte de informação para a generalidade das pessoas. Assim, quando existe interesse e poder para tal, é fácil lançar campanhas de desinformação dizendo que:

a) os modelos não funcionam porque são modelos (sim, o que seria da Ciência sem modelos? Não haveria pontes, carros, rádios, não tinhamos ido à Lua, etc.) por terem um nível de confiança associado,
b) os cientistas exageram para conseguirem mais fundos para as suas investigações,
c) é uma cabala política de contornos obscuros.

Para terminar, não é o facto de haver limitações nos cenários que justifica a incúria na emissão de CO2. Que o CO2 é um GEE toda a gente sabe, que provoca aquecimento global, também toda a gente sabe, que há um incremento de 200 Gt no total atmosférico de CO2, pós-Revolução Industrial também toda a gente sabe... E toda a gente sabe que os "sinks" não possuem capacidade infinita?

Também não serve argumentar com o que se passa a longa escala geológica, já que essas modificações se baseiam em fenómenos lentos (source: vulcanismo/metamorfismo, sink: meteorização; alteração de silicatos cálcicos em carbonatos cálcicos; ver reacção padrão da meteorização da wollastonite em calcite),  e que não contavam com a acção antrópica. 

Mas as suas perguntas são de alguém curioso e que pretende obter esclarecimento. Congratulo-me por isso e por haver discussão científica.


----------



## Seringador (21 Nov 2006 às 18:08)

Caro André P.

De facto aprecio as suas palavras, no entanto são para relembrar o quanto desconhecemos e somos insignificantes, sendo que tomo por minhas algumas palavras no que se refere à manipulação de informação 

Está a trabalhar numa área que é interessante como o Heather, penso que se relaciona com o estudo dos meios ambientes e ecossistemas através da criação de indicadores, como de perda de massa terrestre, emissões, conversão de solos, resíduos, etc, não é? 

Faltam muitos dados, mas é de facto um bom caminho para se alimarem arestas para uma melhor compreensão e transmi~ssão de conhecimentos, isto para projectar e modelar.
Consciencializar, isso já é mais difícil 
Abraço


----------



## LUPER (21 Nov 2006 às 18:15)

André P. disse:


> Amigo Seringador:
> 
> As suas perguntas são de facto pertinentes, mas primeiro deixe-me responder-me à pergunta que me dirigiu sobre a Lua.
> 
> ...



Caro Andre, desde já fico muito satisfeito por termos por aqui alguem com os seus conhecimentos. Eu que tenho formação em Engenharia Civil e que sou um curioso destas coisas tenho notado, atraves dos dados publicos da net, umas alterações muito estranhas no sistema de correntes do Atlântico Norte. Por acaso, dentro das suas investigações e do seu Kwon-How é possivel ajudar-nos a interpretar alguns resultados muito estranhos que irei apresentar ainda hoje no tópico da corrente do golfo?


----------



## LUPER (21 Nov 2006 às 22:36)

Estas imagens permitem tirar uma conclusão a um leigo como eu, algo de grave se passa na corrente do golfo, a sua velocidade e em especial a sua "espessura" diminui a olhos vistos. A imagem do ano 2004 faz parte daquela paragem de 10 dias que a corrente teve e que ninguem consegue explicar, agora reparem na imagem deste ano, é simplesmente assustador    . A corrente no estreito da Flórida está a diminuir de velocidade e tambem de "espessura", algo de grave se passa para isto estar a acontecer.

Mas atenção que tudo isto pode ser uma visão minha , mas meus amigos, há mais de 1 ano que aqui venho falando disto, e o comportamento atmosférico corrobora os dados da corrente. As entradas de NW e W estão muito mais frias do que era suposto, a iso 0 chega aos Açores com uma facilidade incrivel.

Deixo ao critério de cada um as possíveis conclusões, mas uma coisa é certa, nada vai ficar igual ao que era.


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2006 às 23:26)

LUPER disse:


> Estas imagens permitem tirar uma conclusão a um leigo como eu, algo de grave se passa na corrente do golfo, a sua velocidade e em especial a sua "espessura" diminui a olhos vistos. A imagem do ano 2004 faz parte daquela paragem de 10 dias que a corrente teve e que ninguem consegue explicar, agora reparem na imagem deste ano, é simplesmente assustador    . A corrente no estreito da Flórida está a diminuir de velocidade e tambem de "espessura", algo de grave se passa para isto estar a acontecer.
> 
> Mas atenção que tudo isto pode ser uma visão minha , mas meus amigos, há mais de 1 ano que aqui venho falando disto, e o comportamento atmosférico corrobora os dados da corrente. As entradas de NW e W estão muito mais frias do que era suposto, a iso 0 chega aos Açores com uma facilidade incrivel.
> 
> Deixo ao critério de cada um as possíveis conclusões, mas uma coisa é certa, nada vai ficar igual ao que era.



Tens os dados de algum ano identico a este, relativo à corrente do golfo, por exemplo o último ano em que houve o El-niño, tenho curiosidade porque penso que poderão os resultados ser idênticos. O El-niño é resultado de muitas alterações atmosféricas e claro oceânicas com influência a nível global...


----------



## LUPER (21 Nov 2006 às 23:29)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Tens os dados de algum ano identico a este, relativo à corrente do golfo, por exemplo o último ano em que houve o El-niño, tenho curiosidade porque penso que poderão os resultados ser idênticos. O El-niño é resultado de muitas alterações atmosféricas e claro oceânicas com influência a nível global...



Este el niño é parecido aos dos outros anos, não vejo nada de anormal do el ninõ sinceramente, mas infelizmente estes mapas só começam em 2003


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2006 às 23:39)

LUPER disse:


> Este el niño é parecido aos dos outros anos, não vejo nada de anormal do el ninõ sinceramente, mas infelizmente estes mapas só começam em 2003



Não me referia ao El-niño (porque tb acho identico ao de outros anos...), referia mas sim à corrente do golfo. Penso que comparando condições idênticas podem reproduzir fenómenos idênticos. Ou seja, esta situação de enfraquecimento da corrente poderá estar (indirectamente) relacionada com outras condições (como o El-niño).
Verificando outros anos em que ocorreu o el-niño, e que a corrente tb tenha enfraquecido, poderiamos deduzir que se tratava de uma situação temporária como o próprio el-niño o é, com duração de um ano.
É certo que há um ano referes este situação, mas tb é certo que desde março deste ano se notava alterações, ligeiras é certo, nas correntes do Pacífico na Costa da América do Sul sugerindo um acontecimento de el-niño.


----------



## LUPER (21 Nov 2006 às 23:46)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Não me referia ao El-niño (porque tb acho identico ao de outros anos...), referia mas sim à corrente do golfo. Penso que comparando condições idênticas podem reproduzir fenómenos idênticos. Ou seja, esta situação de enfraquecimento da corrente poderá estar (indirectamente) relacionada com outras condições (como o El-niño).
> Verificando outros anos em que ocorreu o el-niño, e que a corrente tb tenha enfraquecido, poderiamos deduzir que se tratava de uma situação temporária como o próprio el-niño o é, com duração de um ano.
> É certo que há um ano referes este situação, mas tb é certo que desde março deste ano se notava alterações, ligeiras é certo, nas correntes do Pacífico na Costa da América do Sul sugerindo um acontecimento de el-niño.



http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/ensostuff/ensoyears.shtml

Neste link podes ver niños e ninãs e a corrente sempre a morrer, algo não está bem. Vários estudos afirmam isto mesmo, e não são de modelos, são estudos de medição real da corrente.

A queda maior começou agora, pq ela perde força no inicio, não a meio, mas no inicio, o que implica que algo na engrenagem da inercia está a ser afectada, ou seja, a água doce e o facto de a corrente ter procurado novas zonas de fundimento muito mais a sul. O trajecto dos furacões este ano e o ano passado não é casual, eles simplesmente seguiam o giro subtropical, como que alimentados por maior temperatura e energia desse mesmo ramal.


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2006 às 23:56)

LUPER disse:


> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/ensostuff/ensoyears.shtml
> 
> Neste link podes ver niños e ninãs e a corrente sempre a morrer, algo não está bem. Vários estudos afirmam isto mesmo, e não são de modelos, são estudos de medição real da corrente.
> 
> A queda maior começou agora, pq ela perde força no inicio, não a meio, mas no inicio, o que implica que algo na engrenagem da inercia está a ser afectada, ou seja, a água doce e o facto de a corrente ter procurado novas zonas de fundimento muito mais a sul. O trajecto dos furacões este ano e o ano passado não é casual, eles simplesmente seguiam o giro subtropical, como que alimentados por maior temperatura e energia desse mesmo ramal.




Mas os furacões de 2005 e 2006 são de situações opostas. 2005 de estremos e temperatura mais elevada no Golfo do México, Caraíbas... este ano aguas não tão quentes no golfo e mais quentes a Leste e com anomalias positivas de temperatura até perto da zona Polar, denunciando, penso eu, uma chegada maior da corrente do golfo.  
Ter começado agora a enfraquecer poderá ser um sintoma das temperaturas menores que se caracterizaram este ano perto do golfo. 
Referes a água doce perto da zona Polar  no golfo não estou a ver de onde.


----------



## LUPER (22 Nov 2006 às 00:15)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Mas os furacões de 2005 e 2006 são de situações opostas. 2005 de estremos e temperatura mais elevada no Golfo do México, Caraíbas... este ano aguas não tão quentes no golfo e mais quentes a Leste e com anomalias positivas de temperatura até perto da zona Polar, denunciando, penso eu, uma chegada maior da corrente do golfo.
> Ter começado agora a enfraquecer poderá ser um sintoma das temperaturas menores que se caracterizaram este ano perto do golfo.
> Referes a água doce perto da zona Polar  no golfo não estou a ver de onde.



O passo da corrente na Faroe está cada vez mais estreito, as anomalias de salinidade a 100m demonstram isso mesmo, em breve poderemos assitir a um corte nessa mesma zona da corrente, provocada pela forte corrente fria do norte da Islândia. Os furacões em 2005 tb tiveram muitos casos na rota do giro subtropical. a corrente simplesmente procura novos caminhos, uma vez que os poços de fundimento no polo norte estão quase nulos,e  isso é um facto comprovado.


----------



## LUPER (22 Nov 2006 às 00:39)

Que me dizem deste estudo?

http://www.cru.uea.ac.uk/cru/data/greenland/vintheretal2006.pdf


----------



## André P. (22 Nov 2006 às 10:56)

Não creio que semelhantes dados, ainda que espectaculares, sejam dissociáveis da ocorrência do El Niño. E, para abordar a questão do problema de salinidade, não sabemos quanto gelo teria que derreter, para que o diferencial de salinidade fosse tal que impedisse a renovação profunda de águas no atlântico e, indirectamente, a Corrente do Golfo se "desligasse". 

Para me explicar melhor, a renovação de águas profundas no Atlântico faz-se no Ártico, onde a solubilidade do sal aumenta, por decréscimo da temperatura, resultando num aumento de densidade dessas águas frias. É por essas latitudes que a água afunda e circula em profundidade, provocando (isto de grosso modo) a corrente de águas profundas atlânticas. 

A que velocidade teriam que derreter os glaciares para reduzir a salinidade das águas árticas, de forma a que o sistema parasse? Não sabemos. Mas sabemos que isso pode acontecer e que esse processo é directamente proporcional ao aquecimento do globo. 


Já agora uma ressalva. A Heather faz parte do nosso grupo, mas nós trabalhamos em Geoquímica Inorgânica (não somos climatólogos, mas sim geólogos que trabalham em Geoquímica Experimental). Uma das colegas trabalha num assunto directamente relacionado com o mar. As nossas investigações tem aplicações que muitas vezes nos transcendem e é o facto de contarmos com a Heather que nos dá alguma consciência da utilidade que tem, entre outras, na Oceanografia. Também nos dá um seminário em Alterações Climáticas.


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 11:04)

Boas,

Rogério terá maios haver a oscilação do AN com a currente do Golfo do que o El Niño  

O El Niño não pode ser razzão para tudo agora 
de facto existe pouquíssima informação sobre este possível comportamento e a escala temporal não ajuda, mas que existe um comportamento anómalo existe ( que poderá ser ciclico), mas reparem, a anomalia actual da SST está a estender junto à Flórida, costa SE dos USA e depois para NE no Canadá, i.e. mesmo onde a corrente do Lavarador influi.
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.11.21.2006.gif

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...over!sst anomaly!00!pop!od!oper!psst!latest!/

Parece que ao chegar ás Faroé se afunda, provavelmente devido a oscilações de salinidade, provavelmente criando entre a camada de gelo e a água mais salgada em baixo, um fraco efeito salmoura e por consequência, em vez da corrente progredir desvaneia-se 

Existe tantas teses para Doutoramentos no que se referem à corrente do Golfo, mas primeiro lugar e principalmente, teremos de a compreender e monitorizar, para se analisar e depois projectar eventuais cenários, pq sem isso não é possível abordar muito esta questão, apemnas extrapolar o que é perigoso para algumas mentes...  

Uma coisa é certa, quanto maior quantidade de água doce existir no Atl. Norte maior probabilidade de influenciar o trajecto e a força da corrente do Golfo


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 11:25)

André P. disse:


> Não creio que semelhantes dados, ainda que espectaculares, sejam dissociáveis da ocorrência do El Niño. E, para abordar a questão do problema de salinidade, não sabemos quanto gelo teria que derreter, para que o diferencial de salinidade fosse tal que impedisse a renovação profunda de águas no atlântico e, indirectamente, a Corrente do Golfo se "desligasse".
> 
> Para me explicar melhor, a renovação de águas profundas no Atlântico faz-se no Ártico, onde a solubilidade do sal aumenta, por decréscimo da temperatura, resultando num aumento de densidade dessas águas frias. É por essas latitudes que a água afunda e circula em profundidade, provocando (isto de grosso modo) a corrente de águas profundas atlânticas.
> 
> ...




Boas André!

De facto Se o El Ninõ tiver influência directa sobre a corrente do Golfo isso estaria provado, contudo não está demonstrado por nenhum estudo científico, antes pelo contrário... 
Contudo poderá haver uma associação indirecta e como que por alguma consequência efeitos posteriores sazonais sobre a circulação da atmosfera, aqui sim já existem alguns estudo nesse sentido (mais uma vez muita especulação) 

Quando mencionas que a renovação daas águas do atlântico norte se renova no ártico, é necessário para que isso aconteça, um efeito salmoura forte e também o vento do quadrante perpendicular ao da direcção da corrente para que exista o upwelling, para que o ciclo seja mais completo.
Contudo existem uns estudos sobre o estreito de Bering (que estuda a salinidade, a concentração de gelo e o degelo, phitoplancton e quais as consequências nos ecossistemas locais e recursos marinhos), que coloco aqui e que vale a pena uma leitura atenta, isto para se compreender melhor aquilo que se deve de abrodar para o Atl. Norte 

http://seagrant.uaf.edu/bookstore/pubs/AK-SG-99-03-b.pdf
http://www.pmel.noaa.gov/pubs/outstand/stab1878/general.shtml
http://www.usglobec.org/reports/cccc/cccc.beringsea.html
http://www.pmel.noaa.gov/foci/ice06/FOCI_Ice2006_alongTrackData.html
http://www.agu.org/pubs/crossref/2004/2003JC002047.shtml
http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/links/doi/10.1046/j.1365-2419.1998.00058.x
http://www.beringclimate.noaa.gov/essays_livingston.html

Quanto à Heather, pensava que era um programa científico,


----------



## LUPER (22 Nov 2006 às 11:38)

André P. disse:


> Não creio que semelhantes dados, ainda que espectaculares, sejam dissociáveis da ocorrência do El Niño. E, para abordar a questão do problema de salinidade, não sabemos quanto gelo teria que derreter, para que o diferencial de salinidade fosse tal que impedisse a renovação profunda de águas no atlântico e, indirectamente, a Corrente do Golfo se "desligasse".
> 
> Para me explicar melhor, a renovação de águas profundas no Atlântico faz-se no Ártico, onde a solubilidade do sal aumenta, por decréscimo da temperatura, resultando num aumento de densidade dessas águas frias. É por essas latitudes que a água afunda e circula em profundidade, provocando (isto de grosso modo) a corrente de águas profundas atlânticas.
> 
> ...



Mas que os mapas apontam para um decrescimo espetacular na corrente do golfo, é de facto indesmentivel, quanto a causas é mais complicado. Para as consequências basta olhar para o passado apenas


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2006 às 11:45)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Rogério terá maios haver a oscilação do AN com a currente do Golfo do que o El Niño
> 
> ...



O el-niño não é um evento solitário, é um dos vários que ocorrem devido a alterações nas correntes de jacto e nas diversas correntes atmosféricas, que acaba por induzir alterações também nas correntes oceânicas. 
Pego no el-niño porque é um dos eventos mais conhecidos a ocorrer ciclicamente. O el-niño é um dos resultados destas alterações, e não propriamente quem as inicia. 
Tens toda a razão em referir que o el-niño não pode ser razão para tudo, e não acredito que seja influência do el-niño. Penso que as diversas condições que levam a criar uma situação de el-niño é que poderam ser as mesmas que conduzem a alterações no Atlântico. Uma intensificação das correntes de Oeste tem implicações no globo e não apenas no Pacífico. 
Nos anos em que ocorrem estas mudanças (pela mesma altura em que ocorre tb o el-niño) os ventos no Atlântico são mais fortes, poderá alterar um pouco a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte.
nestes anos em que ocorrem esta mudança existe uma maior concentração de água quente dos oceanos a Leste (e não a Oeste como é mais normal) tanto no Atlântico como no Pacífico.


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2006 às 11:52)

LUPER disse:


> Mas que os mapas apontam para um decrescimo espetacular na corrente do golfo, é de facto indesmentivel, quanto a causas é mais complicado. Para as consequências basta olhar para o passado apenas



Penso que neste ponto falta-nos dados para podermos afirmar, que esta situação é ciclica ou estamos a presenciar algo que surge, algo novo...
É necessário comparar outras datas com condições idênticas, de Oscilação do AN, de temperatura da água... 
A análise a médio prazo permite termos uma ideia mais abrangente.


----------



## LUPER (22 Nov 2006 às 11:56)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Penso que neste ponto falta-nos dados para podermos afirmar, que esta situação é ciclica ou estamos a presenciar algo que surge, algo novo...
> É necessário comparar outras datas com condições idênticas, de Oscilação do AN, de temperatura da água...
> A análise a médio prazo permite termos uma ideia mais abrangente.



Claro que pode ser ciclica, até os mapas podem estar errados, tudo pode estar errado. Agora que ela decresce a olhos vistos isso decresce, um facto indesmentivel, tipo o do aquecimentop de 0.6ºc


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 12:07)

Rogpacheco disse:


> O el-niño não é um evento solitário, é um dos vários que ocorrem devido a alterações nas correntes de jacto e nas diversas correntes atmosféricas, que acaba por induzir alterações também nas correntes oceânicas.
> Pego no el-niño porque é um dos eventos mais conhecidos a ocorrer ciclicamente. O el-niño é um dos resultados destas alterações, e não propriamente quem as inicia.
> Tens toda a razão em referir que o el-niño não pode ser razão para tudo, e não acredito que seja influência do el-niño. Penso que as diversas condições que levam a criar uma situação de el-niño é que poderam ser as mesmas que conduzem a alterações no Atlântico. Uma intensificação das correntes de Oeste tem implicações no globo e não apenas no Pacífico.
> Nos anos em que ocorrem estas mudanças (pela mesma altura em que ocorre tb o el-niño) os ventos no Atlântico são mais fortes, poderá alterar um pouco a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte.
> nestes anos em que ocorrem esta mudança existe uma maior concentração de água quente dos oceanos a Leste (e não a Oeste como é mais normal) tanto no Atlântico como no Pacífico.



Vais-me desculpar mas penso que não tens a noção do El Ninõ, isto pq nem os mais investigadores que diziam ser um fenómeno recente, outros dizem que tem milhares de anos... se eles não estão de acordo com isso, como é que podes afirmar que é um resultado das alterações climáticas.
Outro ponto é o da influência do El Niño nas correntes poder~se-á fazer sentir num espaço tremporal de 2 anos, isto se estivesse agora a contecer, o que não está, parece mais Neutral do que outra coisa e não se esqueçam que são projecções americanas 

Isto deveria ser analisado no âmbito das teleconexões e não tão isoladamente 
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/data/teledoc/telecontents.shtml

Só pergunto estamos numa situação de El Nîño, que justifique este comportamento oceânico? 
Pq normalmente eventuais consequências do El Niño ´na Europa só se revelarão após o fim do memso e nos dois anos seguintes., por isso vejam o ENSO nos últimos 55 anos
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/ensostuff/ensoyears.shtml


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2006 às 12:19)

Seringador disse:


> Vais-me desculpar mas penso que não tens a noção do El Ninõ, isto pq nem os mais investigadores que diziam ser um fenómeno recente, outros dizem que tem milhares de anos... se eles não estão de acordo com isso, como é que podes afirmar que é um resultado das alterações climáticas.
> Outro ponto é o da influência do El Niño nas correntes poder~se-á fazer sentir num espaço tremporal de 2 anos, isto se estivesse agora a contecer, o que não está, parece mais Neutral do que outra coisa e não se esqueçam que são projecções americanas
> 
> Isto deveria ser analisado no âmbito das teleconexões e não tão isoladamente
> ...



Tens razão, não posso afirmar nem ter certezas de nada, são apenas dados que penso fazerem sentido, ou pelo menos eu penso que farão algum sentido.
Ainda assim não pego nesta situação para afirmar que são a base para Alterações climáticas; só se for no período em que essa situação ocorre, como dizes durante um ano ou dois...


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 13:20)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Tens razão, não posso afirmar nem ter certezas de nada, são apenas dados que penso fazerem sentido, ou pelo menos eu penso que farão algum sentido.
> Ainda assim não pego nesta situação para afirmar que são a base para Alterações climáticas; só se for no período em que essa situação ocorre, como dizes durante um ano ou dois...



Boas Rogério!

Posso não ter razão 
Eu próprio tento a toda a hora colocar hipótese sobre tudo, i.e., tenho um defeito muito grande de questionar tudo de início, para depois abordar o tema e depois ainda fico mais confuso se não escolher um dos muitos trilhos existentes na discussão, i.e. cada vez mais sei menos


----------



## dj_alex (22 Nov 2006 às 15:16)

Este tema é o mais problematico aqui do forum....

E daria assunto para muitas teses de douturamento, e mesmo assim acho que nao se iriam a chegar a muitas conclusoes!!

É um tema complexo demais e nao se pode tirar conclusoes baseadas em apenas dados de 2 ou 3 anos...Com isto Luper, nao estou a dizer que a teoria que defendes esta mal ou bem...

Tem que ser feita primeiro uma analise objectiva e climatologica sobre a corrente do golfo : sua intensidade, mas talvez o mais importante a quantidade de calor que esta transporta, quer à superficie, quer em profundidade...

Depois podiamos fazer também uma analise objectiva ao el-nino/nina e ver as correlacoes sobre diversas variaveis meteorologicas e tambem com a corrente do golfo, nao so correlacoes simples, mas tambem correlacoes com LAGS como o Seringador diz...o efeito pode ser apenas sentido 1 ou 2 anos depois...

Podia-se tambem fazer uma analise as teleconexoes com uma analise de componentes principais (PC) e EOF...

Tendo a analise climatologica da corrente do golfo, podia-se também tentar encontrar correlacoes entre os dados da corrente do golfo, com intensidade de furacoes, numero total de furacoes, situacoes de bloqueio no atlantico norte, precipitacao, temperatura..enfim..um sem fim de coisas...

Quando estas situacoes estiverem claras penso que a discussao em torno deste assunto será bem menor...até lá acho que cada um nós vai tentando especular com o que se sabe, sobre o assunto....

Muito confuso??


----------



## LUPER (22 Nov 2006 às 15:52)

dj_alex disse:


> Este tema é o mais problematico aqui do forum....
> 
> E daria assunto para muitas teses de douturamento, e mesmo assim acho que nao se iriam a chegar a muitas conclusoes!!
> 
> ...




Infelizmente os dados a que um curioso como eu tem acesso são muito escassos, pessoalmente tento fazer o melhor possivel com os dados e conhecimentos que tenho. Mas uma coisa é certa, independetemente da ciclicidade possivel na corrente, esta tem diminuido de intensidade e tem descido mais para Sul, embora que ligeiramente. 

Pessoalmente apenas tento interpretar os dados possíveis, e noto uma diminuição. Existem estudos que tb apontam para isso mesmo, pelo que a minha abordagem de leigo, não deverá estar completamente enganada de todo


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Nov 2006 às 16:25)

Este é, sem dúvida, o tópico mais controverso... ou não fizesse parte do seu nome a palavra "Mitos".

Como um total leigo na matéria, congratulo-me que esta "discussão" continue a crescer diariamente; apesar daqueles "mal-entendidos" que surgiram por aqui nos últimos posts, resultado de opiniões completamente antagónicas (o que não é desculpa para alguns "desabafos" menos próprios).

Por estar um pouco à parte da linguagem técnica que envolve o desenvolvimento de ambas as teorias (aquecimento ou arrefecimento) não me identifico totalmente com alguma das duas. Pelo que tenho lido aqui, muitas são as dúvidas, mesmo para aqueles que defendem vigorosamente a sua opinião. Na minha modesta opinião acho que quanto mais se avança na investigação maiores se apresentam as inconsistências em ambos os modelos; talvez sinal de que num futuro próximo ambas as situações se enquadrem e tenhamos uma situação nunca registada no nosso planeta. O Homem, em qualquer dos casos, tem contribuido com a sua pouca "inteligência ambiental" para destruir o que o rodeia. Por isso, actualmente, face às teorias e provas existentes em ambas, não acredito que ocorra qualquer uma delas na sua plenitude. 

Tenho pena que as pessoas não se dediquem um pouco a procurar este fórum ou outros que abordem estas questões e se limitem a absorver o que lhes é dito na televisão e jornais... na maioria, abordagens catastróficas e sem qualquer rigor científico.

Continuem, estamos todos a aprender!


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 22:31)

Eu sei que isto é um tema muito polémico, mas eu não desisto de alertar para esta situação.

A corrente está moribunda, nunca assim esteve desde 2003, ano de inicio destes registos.

Este artigo http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/story/0,,1932760,00.html , afirma que a corrente parou durante 10 dias em 2004. Isso é bem visivel aqui





O corte é notório, mas agora a história é outra, para além do corte o inicio da corrente decresce a olhos vistos. Ela simplesmente não tem velocidade, e parece ter metade da sua "espessura", algo está mal com a corrente. Continuo a afirmar que veremos as consequências disto mais rápido com que a maioria pensa. A continuar assim o Inverno irá ser engraçado    .

Os mapas da NOOA ainda são mais esclarecedores





Atentem que a data é diferente, os mapas holandeses têm um LAG de uns dias, mas os da NOOA são em tempo real, comparem as velocidades e vejam    a corrente está muito


----------



## Rog (23 Nov 2006 às 22:43)

LUPER disse:


> Atentem que a data é diferente, os mapas holandeses têm um LAG de uns dias, mas os da NOOA são em tempo real, comparem as velocidades e vejam    a corrente está muito



Sim, olhando só para estes mapas nota-se que a corrente pelo menos neste momento parece algo moribunda, mas poderá não ser por muito tempo, como pode ser... é difícil responder à questão atendendo à falta dos dados de anteriores anos! Mas que neste momento a corrente está algo fraca, pelo menos assim dá a entender


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Nov 2006 às 23:01)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Sim, olhando só para estes mapas nota-se que a corrente pelo menos neste momento parece algo moribunda, mas poderá não ser por muito tempo, como pode ser... é difícil responder à questão atendendo à falta dos dados de anteriores anos! Mas que neste momento a corrente está algo fraca, pelo menos assim dá a entender



Lá está, não podemos extrapolar apenas com dados do presente e com tão pouco tempo de monotorização, mas que nesta imagem ela mais que moribunda estámesmo é mortinha da silva!!!    

Paz a sua alma!


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 23:16)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Lá está, não podemos extrapolar apenas com dados do presente e com tão pouco tempo de monotorização, mas que nesta imagem ela mais que moribunda estámesmo é mortinha da silva!!!
> 
> Paz a sua alma!



Eu sei que não podemos extrapolar, mas sigam o meu raciocinio:

1 - Se o estudo que apresentei no link está certo, e atenção que este estudo não é de modelos, é de medição concreta no mar. E eles afirmam que ela desde 1960 que vem a diminuir, com o ano de 98 a sofrer uma queda brutal, ao ponto de pensarem tratar-se de um erro.

2 - Os próprios autores estão   com a paragem de 10 dias em Novembro de 2004, e eu já postei mapas dessa paragem, é bem notória.

3 - Eles próprios não conseguem medir as consequências da paragem da corrente por 30 a 60 dias.

4 - Ela agora estão tão fraca que quase desapareceu, nos mapas da NOOA está mais fraca que a do Labrador.

5 - Porque razão não podemos tirar consequências sérias, muito sérias dos mapas que temos acesso nesta altura?

6 - Ainda não repararam na brutal anormalia de SST junto do LAbrador? E sa brutal anomalia  fria na Florida e Atlantico. A corrente para mim estancou na zona do Labrador, o pq não sei, apenas constato isso mesmo.

7 - As isos negativas a 850hpa passeam pelo Atlântico em Novembro como se nada passa-se, como se tivesse terra por baixo e não mar. Atenção a esse pormenor e ás entradas de W e NW cada vez mais frias.

Posto isto, alguem que ajude aqui a malta a decifrar isto, pq este Inverno a continuar assim vamos ver os efeitos disto


----------



## Iceberg (24 Nov 2006 às 00:02)

De facto, tenho notado que a ISO zero invade o Atlântico em direcção a Sul como se circulasse sobe terra, chegando inclusivamente a Sul dos Açores, algo se está preparando para Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro, aguardemos para ver ...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2006 às 10:19)

Não sou "expert" como vocês .... mas segundo o que estão dizendo, ou seja, uma corrente do Golfo mais fraca do que é normal não vai provocar que tenhamos um Inverno mais frio do que é normal. Ou seja um Inverno frio e seco, como neste momento aponta a maior parte dos modelos a médio e longo prazo!!

Ou seja a chuva já era !!
Mas se a corrente é mais fraca como justificam que água do mar esteja mais quente do que é normal ... a corrente do Golfo não transporta água mais quente para o Atlântico..

Ñão percebo !!


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 10:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sou "expert" como vocês .... mas segundo o que estão dizendo, ou seja, uma corrente do Golfo mais fraca do que é normal não vai provocar que tenhamos um Inverno mais frio do que é normal. Ou seja um Inverno frio e seco, como neste momento aponta a maior parte dos modelos a médio e longo prazo!!
> 
> Ou seja a chuva já era !!
> Mas se a corrente é mais fraca como justificam que água do mar esteja mais quente do que é normal ... a corrente do Golfo não transporta água mais quente para o Atlântico..
> ...



Sucintamente, uma Corrente mais fraca significará, Invernos mais frio e secos e verões mais chuvosos, como tem acontecido nos últimos 5 anos, onde inclusivé o mês de Agosto de 2005 foi um dos mais chuvosos em várias localidades, inclusive em V. N. Gaia.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2006 às 13:44)

Obrigado ... tou sempre a aprender  
Então já sei o que nos espera no Inverno .... Frio e seco, como já calculava ,,, daí termos tido um clima tropical nos ultimos anos no Verão !!

Mas tal facto parece ocorrer de 5 em 5 anos .. ou seja como tenho reparado excepto pequenas excepções .. temos 4/5 anos de seca e depois temos 4/5 anos mais chuvosos sendo que normalmente o primeiro e o ultimo tem sido mais chuvosos!!
2002-2006 (secos)
1991-1995(secos)
1981-1986( presumo eu tb secos) com exepção de 82 ou 83 penso !

E normalmente de 10 em 10 anos uma grande chuvada: 1969, 1979, 1989/90, 2000/2001 e este parece que vai ter um Outono chuvoso e Inverno e seco !!

Mas até que ponto em que as alterações climáticas não vão alterar isso??

Ou seja mais até que ponto é que menor corrente do Golfo não vai dar origem a Verões com mais chuvosos com chuvadas  a sério, com maior probabilidade de grandes tempestades como furações daqui a uma dezenas de anos e Invernos cada vez mais secos??


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 14:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Obrigado ... tou sempre a aprender
> Então já sei o que nos espera no Inverno .... Frio e seco, como já calculava ,,, daí termos tido um clima tropical nos ultimos anos no Verão !!
> 
> Mas tal facto parece ocorrer de 5 em 5 anos .. ou seja como tenho reparado excepto pequenas excepções .. temos 4/5 anos de seca e depois temos 4/5 anos mais chuvosos sendo que normalmente o primeiro e o ultimo tem sido mais chuvosos!!
> ...



Temos de ver vários cenários, não só o do aquecimento, pq este pode ser um limiar para uma situação causa-efeito, mas nisto tudo o mais importante é estudar o ciclo vegetativo das plantas,animais e seres humanos (conforto térmico e bioclimático) e quais as suas consequências comportamentais...


----------



## duncan (24 Nov 2006 às 14:40)

LUPER disse:


> Eu sei que não podemos extrapolar, mas sigam o meu raciocinio:
> 
> 1 - Se o estudo que apresentei no link está certo, e atenção que este estudo não é de modelos, é de medição concreta no mar. E eles afirmam que ela desde 1960 que vem a diminuir, com o ano de 98 a sofrer uma queda brutal, ao ponto de pensarem tratar-se de um erro.
> 
> ...



Se a corrente está assim tao fraca ou parada, porque ainda as águas da nossa costa estão ainda nos 20graus(acima da média para a época)?segundoo informaçao do IM.


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 16:21)

duncan disse:


> Se a corrente está assim tao fraca ou parada, porque ainda as águas da nossa costa estão ainda nos 20graus(acima da média para a época)?segundoo informaçao do IM.



Tens a ideia da inercia da massa de água envolvida na corrente?   Achas que um comboio para derepente? Calma


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2006 às 21:17)

Também a situação meteorológica tem favorecido as temperaturas altas na costa. Assim que o vento virar para NW ou N vais ver as temperaturas a irem por aí abaixo


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 22:13)

Minho disse:


> Também a situação meteorológica tem favorecido as temperaturas altas na costa. Assim que o vento virar para NW ou N vais ver as temperaturas a irem por aí abaixo



Esse é realmente outro factor


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 00:40)

O Professor Rui Moura está com problemas no username a password, e pediu-me para publicar este seu texto:





*Caro participantes do fórum MeteoPT

Já agradeci o honroso convite feito, por dois participantes e aceite pelo coordenador, para participar deste fórum. Contudo, considero agora que será preferível que me afaste, pelo menos temporariamente, do mesmo. Pelo respeito que me merecem os seus participantes, devo esclarecer as razões desse afastamento.

Em primeiro lugar, é uma questão de disponibilidade de tempo. Apesar de reformado, tenho uma vida intensa. Os estudos que continuo a fazer, a manutenção do meu blogue e um livro que tenho em preparação ocupam-me extraordinariamente.  

Por outro lado, verifico que não será possível atender ao pé da letra aquilo que me é exigido num fórum de debates. Meter no mesmo saco uma série de questões obriga o interlocutor a perder imenso tempo na pretensa elaboração da(s) resposta(s). 

O meu afastamento não implica, no entanto, qualquer corte com o fórum. Continuarei, como sempre fui, um leitor atento do seu conteúdo sempre que possível. 


Saudações cordiais a todos do Rui G. Moura*


----------

